# 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht



## ruyven_macaran (23. März 2010)

*5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*

Mal etwas aktuelles, dass z.T. über 100 Jahre alt ist und dessen Erklärung vermutlich irgendwo in der Mitte liegt 

§23e der Anhänge der Hager Landkriegsordnung (einem der ältesten, grundlegensten und flächendeckend gültigsten Bestandteile des sog. Völkerrechts) verbietet den "Gebrauch von Waffen, Geschossen oder Stoffen, die geeignet sind, unnötigerweise Leiden zu verursachen".
Die Formulierung wurde geprägt, um den Einsatz von Deformationsgeschossen (Teilmantel, Hohlspitz, "Dum Dum"...) zu Untersagen, die darauf ausgelegt sind, sich beim Eindringen in Gewebe in viele Einzelteile zu zerlegen, was (unnötig) schwere Verletzungen und sehr große Wiederaustrittswunden hervorruft, vor allem aber eine Behandlung der Verletzungen/Entfernung der Bruchstücke quasi unmöglich macht. (zumindest unter Kriegsbedingungen)
Folge ist, dass Getroffene, die bei einem normalen Treffer kampfunfähig wären (womit sämtlicher "nötiges" Leid aka der militärische Sinn erfüllt ist. Zumindest solange man sich an andere Stellen der Konvention hält), langsam an ihren schweren Verletzungen verrecken (=unnötiges Leid).

Nun gibt es da die NATO-Standardmunition 5,56x45mm...




			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Gegen Ende der 60er Jahre gab es einige Beschwerden vor der Genfer Konvention gegen die Munition, die zu diesem Zeitpunkt in dem von der US-Army eingeführten Gewehr M16 Verwendung fand. Hauptargumente waren dabei die angeblich absolute letale Wirkung durch Geschosszerlegung, Geschossinstabilitäten im Körperinneren, oder den sogenannten Gewebeschock, der angeblich durch Hochgeschwindigkeitsgeschosse, mit mehr als 800 m/s Mündungsgeschwindigkeit, verursacht würde. Alle diese angeblichen Eigenschaften konnten, bis auf die Geschosszerlegung, auch in späteren unabhängigen Studien nicht nachgewiesen werden. Bestätigt ist somit nur, dass sich die Vollmantelgeschosse der Munition auch auf größere Entfernungen im Ziel überschlagen und dabei zerbrechen und splittern können.



Das heißt die Projektile sind zwar anders aufgebaut, als die seinerzeit geächteten, fragmentieren aber genauso und erreichen damit die gleiche Wirkung - und genau diese Wirkung wurde eigentlich untersagt. Zwar wurden weitere Anschuldigungen wiederlegt, aber dieser Teil sogar bestätigt.

Aktuelleren Quellen zufolge ist das auch keineswegs eine unglückliche, schwer abzustellene Nebenwirkung:
"Combat operations the past few months have again highlighted terminal performance deficiencies with 5.56x45mm 62 gr. M855 FMJ. These problems have primarily been manifested as inadequate incapacitation of enemy forces despite their being hit multiple times by M855 bullets. These failures appear to be associated with the bullets exiting the body of the enemy soldier without yawing or fragmenting."

Es wird als ein Fehlfunktion angesehen, wenn sich das Geschoss nicht zerlegt und die Verletzungen hervorruft, die im Völkerrecht als "unnötiges Leid" verboten wurden. Wenn man der englischsprachigen Wikipedia (Ende erster Absatz von "Adpption") trauen kann, dann ist man sich dieses Verstoßes ebenfalls bewusst und hat versucht, Bilder der Verletzungen unter Verschluss zu halten.
(sollte das erfolgreich gewesen sein, haben sie bei den Beschwerden im Zusammenhang mit der Genfer Konvention auch nicht vorgelegen)


Nun komme ich für eine Grundsatzdebatte über den Einsatz dieser Munition wohl ein paar Jahrzehnte zu spät, aber ich wollte mal fragen, ob jemand weiß, wie ihr Einsatz heute begründet wird? (bundis vor  )

Das Zeug ist schließlich keine exotischer Fall oder wird ausschließlich von gegen "unlawful combatants" eingesetzt (für die bekanntermaßen kein Völkerrecht gilt), sondern ist seit rund vier Jahrzehnten DIE Standard-Infanteriemunition in afaik sämtlichen NATO-Staaten. (und darüber hinaus. Wer nicht gerade die russischen 7,62x39 oder 5,45x39 -die so konstruiert sind, dass sie nicht framentieren- hat, sollte 5,56x45 verschießen)
Da sollte man doch erwarten, dass es ein paar Grundrechte beachtet?


----------



## Riot_deluxe (23. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*

Ganz ehrlich, wenn ich sehe mit was für Waffen die US-Regierung heutzutage weltweit mordet, dann ist mir völlig egal ob diese blöden Patronen gegen das Völkerrecht verstoßen oder nicht.


----------



## zcei (23. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*

Naja aber im Endeffekt werden durch diese Patrinen mehr Menschen getötet, als durch andere Waffen der Army...

Eben weil die so klein sind und keine Beachtung finden werden sie genutzt. Keiner regt sich drüber auf, doch die Gegner sind mehr als kampfunfähig. Genau das wa sie wollten.

Ich finde, dass man dagegen angehen sollte! Ich finde das ist eine Dreistheit!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*

Ähm Leute das ist Krieg.

Wenn ein Projektilauf einen Körper trifft verformt es sich sowiso. Das ist gewollt um möglichst viel Schaden am Ziel zu verursachen. Anders sieht es da bei Panzerbrechende Munition aus. Diese besteht nicht aus weichen Material wie die normalen Geschosse sondern aus Härteren Metall was sich bei Gewebe nicht verformt sondern nur bei Metall.

Ich sehe kein Problem in der Verwendung solcher Munition. Ganz einfach deshalb weil die Projektile von einen Menschen Abgegeben wurden der auch weiß wem oder was sie treffen. Nur so zur erinnerung das ist bei anderen schweren Waffen wie Granaten, Raketen, Atalierie Geschoßen undKern Waffen nicht direkt der Fall.


----------



## zcei (23. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*

JA das ist schon klar, aber es ist unnötig, diese Munition noch so zu konstruieren, dass sie EXTRA noch MEHR Schaden anrichtet.


----------



## bishop (23. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*

ich muss auch sagen, dass mir noch nie so etwas widersinniges wie ein "Kriegsrecht" untergekommen ist. Wir stellen uns Regeln auf um uns die Köppe einzuschlagen oO

entweder lässt man das ganz oder haut so feste druff wie man kann bzw wie man hinterher schlafen kann.

anywho wollte ich noch sagen, dass natürlich der "Vorteil" dieser Munition ist, dass sie nicht nur das Ziel sondern auch die Ärzte "ausschaltet", die sich um den kümmern müssen sowie die teure Logistik um ihn evtl wieder auf die Beine zu kriegen. Zusätzlich zu der Angst, die der Gegner vor der Munition hat hat man mit einer Patrone viele Menschen mehr "unschädlich" gemacht als nur einen.

Ich bin nicht gegen die USA aber es ist ja nicht das erste Mal, dass sich die Leute nicht an die von ihnen aufgestellten Regeln halten, sollte keinen mehr wundern heutzutage. Hier btw ist wieder ein Punkt warum "Kriegsrecht" so lächerlich ist, denn Krieg ist das angewandte "Ich bin dicker als du also habe ich-Recht"


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*

Irgendwo macht es schon sinn das Kriegsrecht. Aber es regelt nicht wie du meinst die schwere der eingesetzten Mittel sondern gegen wem sie Eingesetzt werden können und wer auch Krieg führen darf. So lautet die Definition von Krieg so ,, Krieg ist die tägliche auseinander Setzung zweier annerkanter Staaten..." Aber diese Definition ist veraltet. Auch kann man mit einen Projektil so Modern es auch ist nicht mehr als 2 Menschen direkt treffen. Und das auch nur wenn sie direkt hinter einander stehen. 

Und Munition und Waffen werden immer weiter entwickelt. Das ist ncht zu ändern. So wurde die Streu Bombe zB geächtet und von manchen Verboten. Aber dennoch wird sie immer weiter entwickelt und weiterhin zumKauf angeboten. Und ich denke im Fall dieser Munition ist es genau so wie Mit den Atom Waffen. Die sind schon Stark genug um ganze Länder mit einen schlag zu zerstören. Aber denoch wird geforscht wie man diese evt. durch Silizum Sprengstoff noch verstärken kann.


----------



## herethic (23. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*

Auch wenn ich mit meiner Meinung wohl ziemlich alleine stehe,denke/meine ich das die NATO so etwas wie/faktisch legalen Terrorismus.

Ok,in einem modernen Krieg ist es Normal das die Zivilbevölkerung in mitleidenschafft gezogen wird,aber das geht wirklich  zu weit bzw.ist einfach Unötig/Brutal.

Auch wenn man zur Verteidigung sagen kann das sich ziemlich wenig Staaten/Institutionen an diesen Grundsatz halten oder Regeln einer Instutution befolgen.
Ich errinere mal nur an


USA---->Atombombe,Flammenwerfer,Ermordung von Hochrangigen "Weltfeinden",die Kriegsverbrechen in allen Kriegen etc.
UdSSR--->Auch wenn es nicht in den "Regeln"steht die Vergewaltigung von Frauen,Plünderungen in ganz Mittel-und Osteuropa(ich glaube nicht wirklich das Uhren etc. für den kreig nötig sind,was will ein Soldat mit Wertsachen?Verkaufen kann er die Dinger während des Einsatzes nihct,und Geld braucht der Staat um neue Soldaten bereitzustellen).
Isreal---->die meuchlerische Tötung oder Verwundung von Angehörigen des  feindlichen Staates oder des feindlichen Heeres,die  Tötung oder Verwundung eines die Waffen streckenden oder wehrlosen  Feindes, der sich auf Gnade oder Ungnade ergibt
Allgemein alle Nato-Einsätze da immer unötig Menschen bei irgendwelchen Aktionen umgekommen sind z.B in Afghanistan oder dem Kosovo.


Und eigentlich hat jeder Staat der schonmal Artilerie benutz hat unötiges leiden durch Waffen verursacht.

Hier ein Video,wo über den Einsatz von Uran-Waffen berichtet wird.





BTW: Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher,das dieser Thread bald OFF-Topic sein wird,da es um die allgemeine (fragwürdige?)Position der NATO geht.

Man sollte die Patronen abschaffen und am besten die ganze NATO auflösen,dann erfolgt weniger unötiges Leid.


----------



## Sethosh (23. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*

naja ganz ehrlich, es gibt n paar verschiedene kaliber die von militärs mit modernen waffen weltweit genutzt werden. für pistolen gibts die 9mm und die .45 ACP. Für Sturmgewehre und Scharfschützengewehre gibt es 5,56 x 45mm (.223), 7,62 x 51 mm (zivil: .308 win mag) sowie 12,7 x 99 mm (.50 BMG). Welche Geschossart man verwendet ist dadurch aber nicht eingeschränkt. es wird durchaus auch hohlspitz geschosse oder teilmantel geschosse verwendet. vollmantel verformt sich allerdings nicht annähernd so leicht wenn es durchs gewebe und knochen trifft. wird eher ein durchschuss als mit teilmantel.
Was nun menschlicher ist was das geschoss angeht, naja das wage ich zu bezweifeln. ach ja, wie ich schon sagte, nicht nur die amis ballern damit rum. so ziemlich jeder ballert damit rum.


----------



## Tamio (23. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*



> Das M 16 und die  neue Patrone                            konnten dann in Vietnam getestet werden. Wenn  das Projektil                            auf ein Ziel traf (es reichte schon ein  kleiner Ast                            oder auch Regen) wurde es leicht abgelenkt und  wurde                            instabil. Es kam zu ziemlich heftigen  Verletzungen bei                            Menschen. Ähnlich wie beim AK                            74 mit der Patrone 5,45x39.                            1980 änderte die belgische Firma FN das  Geschoß                            der .223 Rem. auf ein 3,95 g (SS109) schweres  Geschoß                            und kürzte die Drallänge des M 16  auf                            17,8cm. Damit war die Präzision des M 16  deutlich                            verbessert und diese Veränderungen wurden  übernommen.                            Am 15.12.1980 wurde auch die 5,56x45 mm zur  Nato Patrone.


 Quelle Waffeninfo.net *** Munition .223 Remington / 5,56x45 mm
So wie ich das verstehe wurde die Patrone überarbeitet von der Firma FN. Und daraufhin wurde sie von der Nato übernommen.

Was auch sinn machen würde den laut wiki wird die Patrone auch von Jägern und Sportlern benutzt. Sportler wollen sehen wo sie getroffen haben und da macht sich eine überschlagende Kugel nicht grad gut. Und Jäger wollen sicherlich nicht aus dem Wild die Kugelsplitter raussuchen.

Verbessert mich sonst, kenne mich damit nicht so aus^^


----------



## Superwip (23. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*



> Bestätigt ist somit nur, dass sich die Vollmantelgeschosse der Munition auch auf größere Entfernungen im Ziel überschlagen und dabei zerbrechen und splittern können.



Hm... ich glaube es ist nicht sehr wahrscheinlich, dass sich ein solches Geschoss im (Menschlichen) Ziel überschlägt... 

Hin und wieder mag das zwar vorkommen, etwa wenn das Geschoss in einem ungünstigen Winkel einen Knochen trifft und dadurch gedreht wird aber sehr wahrscheinlich ist das sicher nicht

Durch die relativ lange und dünne Form des Projektils ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es zerbricht/ zersplittert wenn es erstmal gedreht wurde natürlich relativ groß- der Sinn dieser Form ist aber nicht, dass das Projektil leichter zerbrechen kann sondern einfach eine erhöhte Durchschlagskraft, auch der Stahlmantel soll natürlich die Durchschlagskraft erhöhen, natürlich mit dem Nachteil, dass Stahl als hartes Material eher dazu tendiert zu zersplittern als sich einfach zu verformen; im Normalfall sollte gerade die Form aber dafür sorgen, dass das Geschoss relativ sauber durchgeht


----------



## Ahab (24. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*

Der Grund, warum die Patronen GEWOLLT splittern, bzw "aufpilzen" ist die damit einhergehende Mannstoppwirkung. Das 5,56 ist ein relativ kleines Kaliber. Vollmantel oder Hartkerngeschosse in diesem Kaliber haben im ersten Moment keine Wirkung. Sie schlagen durch. Ein feindlicher Soldat oder Terrorist, der vollkommen unter Adrenalin steht, wird bei einem Treffer die nächsten Minuten einfach weitermachen, womöglich ohne etwas zu merken (Das ist nicht mal unrealistisch!). Damit meine ich natürlich keinen Kopf- oder Lungenschuss...

7,62 Geschosse, wie die der AK47 werden fast ausschließlich als Vollmantel oder Hartkerngeschoss verwendet, da das Kaliber auch so genug Schaden anrichtet. Eine kleine Story von meinem Cousin:
Beim Bund meinte ein Feldwebel oder Offizier beim Schießen zu den Rekruten: "Wenn man mit einer AK auf den Brustkorb schießt, dann sind da noch die Arme und Beine und der Kopf da, der Rest ist aber weg." 
Sicher, ziemlich dramatisiert. Von ungefähr kommt das aber sicher nicht... 

Fakt ist zum Beispiel auch, dass im Polizeieinsatz i.d.R. ausschließlich aufpilzende Munition verwendet wird. Zum einen, um der Munition Energie zu nehmen und Durchschüsse mit schädlicher Wirkung auf dahinterstehende Personen möglichst auszumerzen. Zum anderen aber auch, um rasende Angreifer überhaupt zu stoppen, ohne gezwungen zu sein, sie gleich töten zu müssen.


----------



## Folterknecht (24. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*

"Ahab" hat Recht! 

Was für einen militärischen Nutzen hat ein "kleines Kaliber", welches ständig Durchschüsse produziert ohne den Gegner kampfunfähig zu machen? Wenn ein Großteil der getroffenen Gegner weiter kämpfen kann, läuft nun mal was aus militärischer Sicht falsch.

Ich persönlich fand ja auch das alte NATO-Kaliber (7,62mm) besser, dat hatte wenigstens ordentlich "Bums" (Lehmhütte in Afghanistan - kein Problem). Mit dem G36 hab ich ja nur mal kurz probeweise geschossen. Auch wenn das Visier weit besser ist, das Magazin größer, irgendwie fühlt sich das Ding wie Luftgewehrschießen auf dem Jahrmarkt an. Von der Durchschlagskraft besser gar nicht erst gesprochen. Auf der Schießbahn lagen massig 5,56-Projektile im Gras bzw. hatten sich 2 cm eingegraben. Von den 7,62mm-Projektilen gabs "keine Spur" *auf* dem Rasen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, wenn ich sehe mit was für Waffen die US-Regierung heutzutage weltweit mordet, dann ist mir völlig egal ob diese blöden Patronen gegen das Völkerrecht verstoßen oder nicht.



Der Unterschied, warum es dich vielleicht mehr interessieren könnte:
Mit diesen Patronen mordet auch die Bundeswehr. In deinem Namen.
_edit: Einige Personen stören sich an der von Riot getätigten und von mir übernommen Verwendung des Wortes "morden" in einem nicht durch die deutsche Rechtssprechung vorgegebenen Fall. Siehe unten_



zcei schrieb:


> Naja aber im Endeffekt werden durch diese Patrinen mehr Menschen getötet, als durch andere Waffen der Army...



Es geht hier nicht ums Töten.
Das lässt sich bei gewissen Leuten erwiesenermaßen nicht vermeiden (welche das sind und welche nicht, füllt in jedem Einzelfall ganze Threads. Nicht diesen.).
Hier geht es ums Verwunden, Verstümmeln und "zum Schreien bringen" - anstelle des Tötens, um die Kampfmoral anderer zu verringern und zusätzliche Leute mit (letztlich sinnlosen) Rettungsversuchen zu belasten.




bishop schrieb:


> ich muss auch sagen, dass mir noch nie so etwas widersinniges wie ein "Kriegsrecht" untergekommen ist. Wir stellen uns Regeln auf um uns die Köppe einzuschlagen oO



Gemeinhin nennt man das "Zivilisation".
Schlimme Erfindung, aber ganz ohne will man dann auch nicht auskommen.





thrian schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mit meiner Meinung wohl ziemlich alleine stehe,denke/meine ich das die NATO so etwas wie/faktisch legalen Terrorismus.
> 
> Ok,in einem modernen Krieg ist es Normal das die Zivilbevölkerung in mitleidenschafft gezogen wird,aber das geht wirklich  zu weit bzw.ist einfach Unötig/Brutal.
> 
> ...



"Terrorismus" zielt darauf ab, Terror (also Angst) zu verbreiten, meist durch viele, kleine Angriffe auf Unschuldige ("kann jeden jederzeit treffen"). (eigentlich naheliegend, aber vielen irgendwie zu schwer...)
Kriegshandlungen zielen dagegen darauf ab, zu vernichten. Meist ohne jede Rücksicht auf Unschuldige und mit wesentlich schwerwiegenderen Folgen (da größerem Ausmaße).

Man mag sich (woanders!) darüber streiten, was von beidem verwerflicher ist, aber es gleichzusetzen zeugt imho von fehlendem Verständniss der Sachlage und der Hintergründe.



> BTW: Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher,das dieser Thread bald OFF-Topic sein wird,da es um die allgemeine (fragwürdige?)Position der NATO geht.



Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass du derjenige bist, der hier mit Abstand am meisten und am grundlosesten vom Thema abweicht und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich die passenden Mittel für weitere absichtliche Versuche, den Thread ins Offtopic zu ziehen, zur Hand habe.




Tamio schrieb:


> Quelle Waffeninfo.net *** Munition .223 Remington / 5,56x45 mm
> So wie ich das verstehe wurde die Patrone überarbeitet von der Firma FN. Und daraufhin wurde sie von der Nato übernommen.



Hmm. Das wäre mal ein erster Ansatz zu einer Antwort.
Die Meldung, dass mangelnde Fragmentation "ein Problem" darstellt, stammt allerdings aus diesem Jahrtausend. Möglich, dass diejenigen, die sich mit dem Einsatz und diejenigen, die diesen vor Gericht verteidigt verteidigt haben, auch öffentlich unterschiedliche Meinungen vertreten. Aber irgendwie glaube ich nicht, dass die Army sowas derart offiziell und mit eigenen Studien belegen würde. Die Antikriegsbewegung ist viellicht nicht mehr so auf Zack, wie früher, aber man muss seine Straftaten ja trotzdem nicht zugeben. Irgendwer merkts immer. (ich z.B.  )



> Was auch sinn machen würde den laut wiki wird die Patrone auch von Jägern und Sportlern benutzt. Sportler wollen sehen wo sie getroffen haben und da macht sich eine überschlagende Kugel nicht grad gut. Und Jäger wollen sicherlich nicht aus dem Wild die Kugelsplitter raussuchen.



Laut Wiki werden von Jägern eine ganze Reihe von Deformationsgeschossen eingesetzt, die für das Militär nie zulässig wären (und es auch nicht sind  ). Splitter sind zwar nicht unbedingt schön, aber sie sind die bessere Alternative zu einem verwundeten, aber entkommenden Tier. (Das leidet dann nämlich noch mehr/länger - und man hat keine Beute.) Sonst würde man ja auch kein Schrot einsetzen.

Mit Sportschützen kenn ich mich nicht so gut aus, würde aber mal annehmen, dass der niedrigere Preis einer in derart großen Stückzahlen produzierten Munition viele Nachteile vergessen macht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Unterschied, warum es dich vielleicht mehr interessieren könnte:
> Mit diesen Patronen mordet auch die Bundeswehr. In deinem Namen.


 
Die Bundeswehr mordet nicht. 
Den Ausdruck würde ich mal ganz schnell abändern, sonst raucht es im Karton.


----------



## herethic (25. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Bundeswehr mordet nicht.
> Den Ausdruck würde ich mal ganz schnell abändern, sonst raucht es im Karton.


Naja,was meinst du tuen sie sonst sonst?
Leute ausser gefecht setzen?
Gegner Auaaua zufügen?
Oder eine andere Umschreibung für Mord?

Sie bringen Menschen um,das ist Gesetzlich vielleicht kein Mord,aber moralisch schon.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*

Dann lies dir mal die Definition von Mord genau durch, bevor auch du hier noch mehr Unsinn von dir gibst.


----------



## herethic (25. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann lies dir mal die Definition von Mord genau durch, bevor auch du hier noch mehr Unsinn von dir gibst.


Ach das meinst du,dann sorry.

Ich dachte das wäre sowas wie"ich klaue nichts,ich leih es mir nur aus ohne zu Fragen" oder das du sie garnicht töten,und nicht das du etwas gegen den Ausdruck _Mord_ hast und den ausdruck töten/Totschlag lesen willst.

Aber naja jetzt  back2Topic


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*

Mord ist im Deutschen Recht genau definiert.
Soldaten im Kriegseinsatz (und davon reden wir, es geht ja um die Bundeswehr als ganzes und nicht um den einzelnen Soldaten, der im Streit seine Freundin erschlägt) werden in Kampfhandlungen verstrickt oder müssen Entscheidungen treffen, bei denen es um Leben und Tod geht.
Dass da Kollateralschäden entstehen, bei denen auch Unschuldige Opfer werden, ist natürlich immer sehr bedauerlich, aber hat nichts mit Mord zu tun.

Davon zu reden, dass die Bundeswehr "mordet" ist dummdreistes Linkengesocksgeschwafel der ganz unteren Schubschlade und gehört hier nicht her, schon gar nicht von einem Moderator vorgetragen/unterstützt/gebilligt, von dem ich bisher immer dachte, dass er eine klare Linie folgt, logisch überlegt und seine Gedankengänge in die Tastatur eingibt.

Wenn man von Mord redet, dann will ich Beweise sehen, Gerichtsurteile gegen die Bundeswehr.
Wenn man die nicht liefern kann, dann wenigstens derart erdrückende Beweise, dass eine Staatsanwaltschaft die Bundeswehr anklagen und ein Gericht sie verurteilen kann.

Wenn nicht, dann weg mit solchen dümmlichen Ausdrücken/Vorurteilen.


----------



## HeNrY (25. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*



Ahab schrieb:


> Der Grund, warum die Patronen GEWOLLT splittern, bzw "aufpilzen" ist die damit einhergehende Mannstoppwirkung. Das 5,56 ist ein relativ kleines Kaliber. Vollmantel oder Hartkerngeschosse in diesem Kaliber haben im ersten Moment keine Wirkung. Sie schlagen durch. Ein feindlicher Soldat oder Terrorist, der vollkommen unter Adrenalin steht, wird bei einem Treffer die nächsten Minuten einfach weitermachen, womöglich ohne etwas zu merken (Das ist nicht mal unrealistisch!). Damit meine ich natürlich keinen Kopf- oder Lungenschuss...
> 
> 7,62 Geschosse, wie die der AK47 werden fast ausschließlich als Vollmantel oder Hartkerngeschoss verwendet, da das Kaliber auch so genug Schaden anrichtet. Eine kleine Story von meinem Cousin:
> Beim Bund meinte ein Feldwebel oder Offizier beim Schießen zu den Rekruten: "Wenn man mit einer AK auf den Brustkorb schießt, dann sind da noch die Arme und Beine und der Kopf da, der Rest ist aber weg."
> ...



Naja, also ich habe schon .30 R Blaser (7,62x68) geschossen und die geht bei Vollmantel glatt durch drei Stahlplatten á 15mm (mehr habe ich nicht getestet).

So, jetzt sag mir mal, wie eine 7,62x39 Vollmantel aus einer AK abgefeuert einen Brustkorb wegfetzen soll? ;D
Das schaffst du vielleicht mit einem Flintenlaufgeschoss á la Brenneke oder 00-Schrot 
Teilmantel oder Hohlspitz ist natürlich wieder eine andere Sache 


Aber zwecks Mannstoppwirkung - da stimme ich dir zu.
@Jagd: Für die Jagd gibt es spezielle aufpilzende Geschosse um möglichst die gesamte Geschossenergie auf eine größtmögliche Fläche zu verteilen um so das Tier schon alleine durch den Schock beim Aufschlag zu töten. Dabei sind die Geschosse so entwickelt, dass sie möglichst in einem Stück bleiben, also sozusagen eine große Scheibe aus dem Projektil bildet. (Erstens wären Splitter giftig beim Verzehr und zweitens wäre das Fleisch hinüber)
@ruyven: Jäger schießen mit Schrot und nicht mit Schrott   (Wir übrigens auch nicht mehr mit Blei)


----------



## Fabian (25. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*

Da frag ich mich jetzt ob nicht auch z.B die *12,7 × 99 mm *gegen das Völkerrecht verstößt,denn bei der Größe richtet es auch imensen Schadem im Ziel an,und nun erzählt mir nicht das nur Fahrzeuge beschossen werden wie es am Anfang nur erlaubt war(bezug nur auf Barett M82)
Und das gleiche Thema mit der Uranmunition...


----------



## Riot_deluxe (25. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Unterschied, warum es dich vielleicht mehr interessieren könnte:
> Mit diesen Patronen mordet auch die Bundeswehr. In deinem Namen.



Ich verstehe was du mir damit sagen möchtest, allerdings stimmt das nicht ganz. Ich habe die Parteien die der Bundeswehr das Mandat zum Kriegseinsatz erteilen/erteilt haben -bzw. die Parteien die den Kriegseinsatz befürworten- nicht gewählt. Ich gehe sogar noch einen Schritt weiter und beteilige mich an Protesten gegen NATO, Militarismus und Agressionskriege der US-Regierung und Co. für Macht und Geld.

Ich wollte mit meiner Aussage deutlich machen, dass bei dem Einsatz von Streu- und Brandbomben, Uranmunition usw., der Einsatz dieser Munition nicht mehr der Rede Wert ist. Ich verstehe dich aber und finde es auch löblich, dass du die Verwendung anprangerst.

Weißt du was eine noch viel grausamere und menschenverachtende Waffe ist?
Handelsembargos, wodurch tausende Zivilisten an zum Teil einfachsten Krankheiten verrecken müssen, weil es Pharmakonzernen verboten ist gewisse Medikamente in gewisse Länder zu exportieren. Beispiel: Irak vor dem US-Angriff und Palästina bis heute (Quelle: Amnesty International).

Anti NATO-Proteste:
YouTube - Under Fire in Strasbourg

*Steinen fliegen und ihr schreit!
Bomben fallen und ihr schweigt!*

Edit: @quantenslipstream

Egal wie du es nennst, es ist nicht hinnehmbar, dass sich Menschen -aus welchen Grund auch immer- anmaßen anderen Menschen zu töten. Für mich ist es eindeutig MORD und mir ist scheißegal wie das die NATO oder irgend ein Gesetzbuch definiert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mord ist im Deutschen Recht genau definiert.
> Soldaten im Kriegseinsatz (und davon reden wir, es geht ja um die Bundeswehr als ganzes und nicht um den einzelnen Soldaten, der im Streit seine Freundin erschlägt) werden in Kampfhandlungen verstrickt oder müssen Entscheidungen treffen, bei denen es um Leben und Tod geht.
> Dass da Kollateralschäden entstehen, bei denen auch Unschuldige Opfer werden, ist natürlich immer sehr bedauerlich, aber hat nichts mit Mord zu tun.
> 
> ...



Der Moderator hat an der entsprechenden Stelle die Wortwahl desjenigen aufgegriffen, dem er geantwortet hat, weil er seine Kritik auf eine andere Stelle der ursprünglichen Aussage konzentrieren wollte. (und nicht jedes einzelne Wort durchdacht hat.) Tschuldigung. Ich habe einen entsprechenden Zusatz eingefügt.


Anmerken möchte ich aber, dass es in diesem Thread um Dinge geht, deren Handhabung in Deutschland / ggf im deutschem Recht kritisch zu betrachten ist.
Das lässt sich auch auf die Einstufung von Tötungen übertragen, die von der Bundeswehr in völkerrechtlich nicht oder unzureichend gedeckten Einsätzen begangen werden.

Die eine Extreminterpretation ist, dass Bundeswehrsoldaten zur Rettung ihres Lebens dazu gezwungen sind, heimtückische gegnerische Kämpfer ohne Rücksicht auf deren potentielles Überleben kampfunfähig zu machen, weil diese eine unmittelbare Bedrohung für das Leben deutscher Bürger sind.

Die andere Extreminterpretation läuft darauf hinaus, dass Bundeswehrsoldaten versuchen, Unschuldige zu unterwerfen oder andernfalls zu töten, deren einziges Vergehen darin besteht, in einem Territorium zu leben, in dem Dritte einmal eine Gruppe Vierter beheimatet haben, von denen Fünfte behaupten, sie hätten Sechste darin unterstützt, ein Verbrechen (mehrere Fälle von Totschlag, ggf. Mord -allerdings liegt afaik kein Urteil eines deutschen Gerichts vor, das letzteres besagt-) in einem dritten Land (dem der Fünften) zu begehen.*)
Ungeachtet der Länge (und damit Fehleranfälligkeit) dieser Kette von Elementen, die herangezogen werden müssen, um die Einsätze zu rechtfertigen, ist die Bundeswehr überhaupt nicht für Taten in dritten Ländern zuständig, für Kriminelle erst Recht nicht, Aktionen (jenseits von U-Haft) gegen Beschuldigte oder deren Unterstützter sind nach deutschem Recht nichtmal erlaubt und Aktionen gegen Personen, die im gleichen Land wie die Unterstützter Beschuldigter leben verstoßen afaik schon wieder gegen das Völkerrecht. Eroberungen darf die Bundeswehr auch nicht durchführen. Wenn man die Verpfichtung des Soldaten zur Verweigerung von gesetzeswiedrigen Befehlen berücksichtigt, bleiben nach dieser Ausschaltung anderer Begründungen also nur noch niedere Motive für das Handeln von Bundeswehrsoldaten in Afghanistan übrig.

Ich möchte ausdrücklich anmerken, dass ich, auch wenn ich Teile dieser Argumentationskette durchaus für wichtig und in der allgemeine Diskussion vernachlässigt halte, diese nicht vollständig unterstütze.
Aber sie lässt sich führen.

Viel kurzer ist eine andere. Die Bezeichnung "Mord" kann gerechtfertigt sein wenn grausame Methoden bei der Tötung eingesetzt werden. Ob 5,65x45 diese Definition erfüllt? Damit wären wir wieder Ontoppic






Fabian schrieb:


> Da frag ich mich jetzt ob nicht auch z.B die *12,7 × 99 mm *gegen das Völkerrecht verstößt,denn bei der Größe richtet es auch imensen Schadem im Ziel an,und nun erzählt mir nicht das nur Fahrzeuge beschossen werden wie es am Anfang nur erlaubt war(bezug nur auf Barett M82)



Der gezielte Einsatz solcher Munition gegen Menschen könnte einen Verstoß darstellen (sich aber auch wieder militärisch rechtfertigen lassen, wenn keine bessere Waffe zur Verfügung steht, aber geschossen werden muss), dieser Einsatz ließe sich aber ggf. als "unglücklicher Einzelfall in Kriegswirren" herunterspielen. Wäre zwar nicht berechtigt, aber ich hätte keinen Thread für die Suche nach einer möglichen Erklärung ausgemacht.
Bei der 5,56mm sehe ich aktuell keine einzige Einsatzmöglichkeit, die nicht gegen das Völkerrecht verstoßen würde. Ich sehe zusätzlich Hinweise darauf, dass sie ganz gezielt dafür optimiert werden soll(te), gegen das Völkerrecht zu verstoßen. Unter diesem Umstand sollte schon die reine Anschaffung in Deutschland eine Straftat sein - stattdessen wird sie unbehelligt, offiziell und ohne Proteste selbst in Friedenszeiten getätigt, wo man nun wirklich alles dreimal überdacht haben sollte. Die Ergebnisse eben dieses Denkprozesses, d.h. die Rechtfertigung, sucht dieser Thread.



> Und das gleiche Thema mit der Uranmunition...



Der könnte man sich durchaus als nächstes zuwenden, denn der militärische Nutzen gegenüber Wolfram besteht ausschließlich in der Kosteneinsparung. Und wie die Vergiftung von z.B. Ackerflächen (afaik auch im Völkerrecht verboten) aus Kostengründen begründet wird, könnte interessant sein.





Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Ich verstehe was du mir damit sagen möchtest, allerdings stimmt das nicht ganz. Ich habe die Parteien die der Bundeswehr das Mandat zum Kriegseinsatz erteilen/erteilt haben -bzw. die Parteien die den Kriegseinsatz befürworten- nicht gewählt. Ich gehe sogar noch einen Schritt weiter und beteilige mich an Protesten gegen NATO, Militarismus und Agressionskriege der US-Regierung und Co. für Macht und Geld.



Das ändert leider alles nichts daran, dass die Bundesregierung nach deutschem Recht unter internationaler Auffassung in deinem (und meinem) Namen spricht, wenn sie sowas veranstaltet 



> Ich wollte mit meiner Aussage deutlich machen, dass bei dem Einsatz von Streu- und Brandbomben, Uranmunition usw., der Einsatz dieser Munition nicht mehr der Rede Wert ist. Ich verstehe dich aber und finde es auch löblich, dass du die Verwendung anprangerst.



Mir geht es in diesem Thread tatsächlich nicht ums Anprangern. Da stimme ich ganz ehrlich denjenigen zu, die sagen, dass Krieg nunmal kein Kinderspiel ist und solange es diejenigen trifft, die Krieg wollten (und das ist bei Infanteriemunition noch vergleichsweise oft der Fall - Uran liegt anders), sind mir die eigentlich egal.
Aber mich interessiert, wie unsere Armee und unsere Regierung, die ja so hoch auf dem Sattel der moralischen Überlegenheit sitzen, dass sie von da aus sogar anderen Staaten vorschreiben, was die innerhalb ihrer Grenzen machen dürfen, diesen eklatanten Wiederspruch zwischen deutschem Recht und deutschem Handeln begründen.






*)Anzumerken wäre noch, dass der moralische Hintergrund des Einsatzes Zweiter gegen Erste in dem Land, in dem Dritte Vierte beherbergt haben, die vermutlich Sechste in einem Angriff gegen Fünfte unterstützt haben, nicht darin liegen kann, sich an diesen vierten zu Rächen. Sondern nur darin, zu verhindern, dass diese Vierte in Zukunft Siebte darin unterstützen könnten, einen weiteren Angriff gegen Achte zu führen, die sich im Heimatland der Zweiten befinden.
Soviel zum Unterschied in der Direktheit bzw. im Umkehrschluss dem Handlungszwang zwischen präventiver, asymetrischer Kriege und "ich musste ihn erschießen, um mich zu retten". Die Übertragung von "Mord"-Definitionen, die gegenüber letzterer Situation geprägt wurden, ist sicherlich komplex.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Anmerken möchte ich aber, dass es in diesem Thread um Dinge geht, deren Handhabung in Deutschland / ggf im deutschem Recht kritisch zu betrachten ist.
> Das lässt sich auch auf die Einstufung von Tötungen übertragen, die von der Bundeswehr in völkerrechtlich nicht oder unzureichend gedeckten Einsätzen begangen werden.


 
Ich rede aber von Mord, nach Deutschem Recht, bezogen auf Taten der Bundeswehr.
Die Bundeswehr als mordende Armee darszustellen, ganz gleich welche Munition sie benutzt oder um welchen Einsatz es gerade geht, ist jedoch grundlegend falsch und gehört aufs schärfste verurteilt. Dabei ist es auch egal, wer das so schreibt.
Aber als Moderator musst du auf die rechtliche Klarheit der Formulierung hinweisen, also auch daran, dass sowas eine Anschuldigung ist, die durchaus von staatlicher Stelle als Verleumdung verfolgt werden kann.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die eine Extreminterpretation ist, dass Bundeswehrsoldaten zur Rettung ihres Lebens dazu gezwungen sind, heimtückische gegnerische Kämpfer ohne Rücksicht auf deren potentielles Überleben kampfunfähig zu machen, weil diese der "westlichen Welt" inkl. Deutschland den Krieg erklärt haben.


 
Das ist Krieg.
Krieg ist schlimm, kein Soldat freut sich auf Krieg, Ein Soldat ist daran interessiert den Frieden zu erhalten, sich für die Freiheit der Menschen einzusetzen und dem Gemeinwohl zu dienen.
Schlimmer finde ich es aber, wenn man Menschen Bomben um den Bauch bindet und sie in eine Menschenmenge schickt (ganz gleich ob Soldatenmenge oder Zivilistenmenge) und von derartigen Methoden ist die Bundeswehr doch noch sehr, sehr weit entfernt.
Dass einzelne Soldaten mit den Druck des Krieges nicht fertig werden, durchdrehen und vielleicht Amog laufen, ist bedauerlich, aber eben nicht auf eine Armee zurückzuführen, sondern eher darauf, dass dieser Soldat nicht gut genug ausgebildet wurde, bzw. man die nervliche Belastung unterschätzt hat.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die andere Extreminterpretation läuft darauf hinaus, dass Bundeswehrsoldaten versuchen, Unschuldige zu unterwerfen oder andernfalls zu töten, deren einziges Vergehen darin besteht, in einem Territorium zu leben, in dem Dritte einmal eine Gruppe Vierter beheimatet haben, von denen Fünfte behaupten, sie hätten Sechste darin unterstützt, ein Verbrechen (mehrere Fälle von Totschlag, ggf. Mord -allerdings liegt afaik kein Urteil eines deutschen Gerichts vor, das letzteres besagt-) in einem dritten Land (dem der Fünften) zu begehen.
> Ungeachtet der Länge (und damit Fehleranfälligkeit) dieser Kette von Elementen, die herangezogen werden müssen, um die Einsätze zu rechtfertigen, ist die Bundeswehr überhaupt nicht für Taten in dritten Ländern zuständig, für Kriminelle erst Recht nicht, Aktionen (jenseits von U-Haft) gegen Beschuldigte oder deren Unterstützter sind nach deutschem Recht nichtmal erlaubt und Aktionen gegen Personen, die im gleichen Land wie die Unterstützter Beschuldigter leben verstoßen afaik schon wieder gegen das Völkerrecht. Eroberungen darf die Bundeswehr auch nicht durchführen. Wenn man die Verpfichtung des Soldaten zur Verweigerung von gesetzeswiedrigen Befehlen berücksichtigt, bleiben nach dieser Ausschaltung anderer Begründungen also nur noch niedere Motive für das Handeln von Bundeswehrsoldaten in Afghanistan übrig.


 
Was soll das denn jetzt werden? 
Versuchst du mit Verwirrung den Afghanistankrieg zu erklären? 
Dann ist das aber gründlich daneben gegangen. 
Aus welchen Grund ist die Bundeswehr dort?
Spielt es eine Rolle, welche Minution sie benutzen?
Welche Munition benutzen denn die Gegner?
Würden die Gegner ihre Munition austauschen, wenn sie erfahren, dass sie stärker ist als eine andere, oder auf grausamere Art tötet?
Wenn die Bundeswehr im Ausland eingesetzt wird (und nur da darf sie eingesetzt werden, im Inland ist alles Sache der Polizei), dann gehts immer um Krieg, immer um Menschen, die leiden.
Es geht um das Erlangen von Freiheit (wie auch immer die aussieht) und darum, dass das Leben der Menschen beschützt wird.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich möchte ausdrücklich anmerken, dass ich, auch wenn ich Teile dieser Argumentationskette durchaus für wichtig und in der allgemeine Diskussion vernachlässigt halte, diese nicht vollständig unterstütze.
> Aber sie lässt sich führen.


 
Das sehe ich eben nicht. Es spielt keine Rolle, welche Munition verwendet wird, es sind Kriegseinsätze, und dem entsprechend wird Munition ausgegeben/verteilt/bestellt/angefordert.
Kein Soldat ladet sein Magazin extra mit Splittermunition, damit er maximalen Schaden anrichten kann und auch die Bundeswehr macht das nicht, sie muss mit der Munition arbeiten, die gerade verfügbar ist.
Es ist leider eine Frage der Kosten, warum man nicht mit Kunststoffgeschossen arbeitet.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Viel kurzer ist eine andere. Die Bezeichnung "Mord" kann gerechtfertigt sein wenn grausame Methoden bei der Tötung eingesetzt werden. Ob 5,65x45 diese Definition erfüllt? Damit wären wir wieder Ontoppic


 
Die Munition spielt meiner Meinung nach nur eine untergeordnete Rolle. Es geht der Bundeswehr nicht darum maximalen Schaden beim Gegner anzurichten. Anhand einer bestimmten Gruppe von Munition kann man nicht von Mord reden, das ist einfach unlogisch und liegt auch nicht im Sinne der Definition "Mord", wie es das Deutsche Strafrecht es sieht.

Daher finde ich es wichtig, dass man diesen Ausdruck nicht mehr verwenden sollte, bzw. dass du dafür sorgen musst, dass man derartige Ausdrücke nicht mehr liest.


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*

@ruyven
Sag mal, schreibst du deine Beiträge absichtlich so umständlich, nur damit keiner eine andere Meinung posten kann, nur weil er nicht weiß, wie die aussehen sollte?

Außerdem unterstellst du der Bundeswehr noch immer zu morden und Riot hat die Amis als Mörde bezeichnet, die ja richtige Angriffskriege führen, was bei Deutschland wohl doch schon etwas her ist.

Edit:
Ein bisschen zu langsam.


----------



## windows (25. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*

Hi


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Zeug ist schließlich keine exotischer Fall oder wird ausschließlich von gegen "unlawful combatants" eingesetzt (für die bekanntermaßen kein Völkerrecht gilt)


Das es so etwas wie "unlawful combatants" gibt zeigt das die Menschheit noch mehr lernen muss als viele denken. Der Zweck heligt nicht die Mittel



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, wenn ich sehe mit was für Waffen die US-Regierung heutzutage weltweit mordet, dann ist mir völlig egal ob diese blöden Patronen gegen das Völkerrecht verstoßen oder nicht.


Deutsche Soldaten töten auch mit diesen Oatronen, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Außerdem ist dein Post irgendwie unlogisch, die Polizei sucht auch nicht ausschließlich nach einem Mörder wenn es auch noch einen Raubüberfall gab.



bishop schrieb:


> ich muss auch sagen, dass mir noch nie so etwas widersinniges wie ein "Kriegsrecht" untergekommen ist. Wir stellen uns Regeln auf um uns die Köppe einzuschlagen oO


Ja, denn es darf nicht alles erlaubt sein. So können, vorrausgesetzt es halten sich alle an de Regeln was oft nicht der Fall ist, viele Kollatteralschäden vermieden werden.



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Ich gehe sogar noch einen Schritt weiter und beteilige mich an Protesten gegen NATO, Militarismus und Agressionskriege der US-Regierung und Co. für Macht und Geld.


Stattdessen lassen wir also die Unterdrückung von Minderheiten und z.B. Grauen und Kindern zu?



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Ich wollte mit meiner Aussage deutlich machen, dass bei dem Einsatz von Streu- und Brandbomben, Uranmunition usw., der Einsatz dieser Munition nicht mehr der Rede Wert ist. Ich verstehe dich aber und finde es auch löblich, dass du die Verwendung anprangerst.


Doch, jeder Missstand ist der Rede Wert. Allerdings bin auch der Meinung das Streu- und Brandbomben so wie das ganze andere Zeugs nicht eingesetzt werden dürfen.



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Weißt du was eine noch viel grausamere und menschenverachtende Waffe ist?
> Handelsempargos, wodurch tausende Zivilisten an zum Teil einfachsten Krankheiten verrecken müssen, weil es Pharmakonzernen verboten ist gewisse Medikamente in gewisse Länder zu exportieren. Beispiel: Irak vor dem US-Angriff und Palästina bis heute (Quelle: Amnesty International).


Ja, im Bezug auf Medikamente hast du Recht. Allerdings halte ich z.B. Embargos für Benzin und ähnliches sehr sinnvoll um Staaten zu schwächen ohne einen Krieg anzufangen.



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Edit: @quantenslipstream
> 
> Egal wie du es nennst, es ist nicht hinnehmbar, dass sich Menschen -aus welchen Grund auch immer- anmaßen anderen Menschen zu töten. Für mich ist es eindeutig MORD und mir ist scheißegal wie das die NATO oder irgend ein Gesetzbuch definiert.


Doch hinnehmbar ist es. Es gibt keine rechtfertigbaren Kriege, aber es gibt notwendige Kriege. Das kling jetzt vllt. dumm, aber es ist meine Meinung. Beim Versuch einen Krieg zu rechtfertigen wird man immer Scheitern, aber notwendig sind manche Kriege trotzdem.

MFG
windows


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Edit: @quantenslipstream
> 
> Egal wie du es nennst, es ist nicht hinnehmbar, dass sich Menschen -aus welchen Grund auch immer- anmaßen anderen Menschen zu töten. Für mich ist es eindeutig MORD und mir ist scheißegal wie das die NATO oder irgend ein Gesetzbuch definiert.


 
Das ist Krieg, kein Mord, da gibts einen sehr großen Unterschied.
Wenn mich jemand überfällt, meine Familie bedroht und ein Sodat dann diesen Angreifer erschießt, dann ist der Soldat eben kein Mörder, ganz gleich ob der Angreifer ihn bedroht hat.

Und das Gesetzbuch definiert Mord sehr genau und wenn du das als Mord auslegst, dann ist das eben nicht richtig. Das könnte ein Grund sein für irgendeinen Anwalt dich wegen deiner Äußerungen zu verklagen und deshalb solltest du genau aufpassen, was du wie formulierst, bzw. hinter welcher Meinung zu stehst.

Mein Vetter ist Berufssoldat und hat schon vieles gesehen, auch Dinge, von denen man nicht glauben kann, dass Menschen zu sowas fähig sind. 
Sollen die anderen denn leiden oder ist es nicht besser, eine Koalition aufzustellen, damit diese Menschen nicht mehr leiden müssen?
Was macht das für einen Unterschied, wenn dabei Aggressoren ums Leben kommen, haben die es denn mehr verdient zu leben als die, die sie umgebracht haben?
Ein Soldat fährt nicht in den Krieg mit der Absicht möglichst viele Menschen zu töten, er hofft, dass er niemanden verletzt, aber er kann es nicht vermeiden. Und wenn das Leben bedroht wird, dann muss er handeln und das ist richtig.


----------



## Superwip (25. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*

Wie gesagt: das die Munition splittert ist kaum beabsichtigt und in der Regel tut sie das auch nicht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*

Die von mir zitierten Quellen (darunter Untersuchungen, die Unbedenklichkeit der Munition "belegt" haben sollen) sprechen eine andere Sprache.
Hast du weitere?





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was soll das denn jetzt werden?
> Versuchst du mit Verwirrung den Afghanistankrieg zu erklären?
> Dann ist das aber gründlich daneben gegangen.
> Aus welchen Grund ist die Bundeswehr dort?



Mit den verschiedenen Sichtweisen dazu beschäftigt sich die beiden Teile des Posts, die du kurz zuvor zitiert hast.



> Spielt es eine Rolle, welche Minution sie benutzen?



Damit beschäftigt sich der folgende Teil. Du sagst "Nein". Ich sag "ggf. Ja".



> Wenn die Bundeswehr im Ausland eingesetzt wird (und nur da darf sie eingesetzt werden, im Inland ist alles Sache der Polizei), dann gehts immer um Krieg, immer um Menschen, die leiden.



Rekursive Definitionen sind praktisch, nicht?
Dummerweise schützen sie nicht vor Fehlern, im Gegenteil.



> Das sehe ich eben nicht. Es spielt keine Rolle, welche Munition verwendet wird,



Schön, dass du das so siehst.
Internationales Recht geht aber über deine Meinung und sieht es anders.



> Anhand einer bestimmten Gruppe von Munition kann man nicht von Mord reden, das ist einfach unlogisch und liegt auch nicht im Sinne der Definition "Mord", wie es das Deutsche Strafrecht es sieht.



Wenn du Anwalt bist, dann kannst du mir gerne erklären, warum der
"Gebrauch von Geschossen oder Stoffen, die geeignet sind, unnötigerweise Leiden zu verursachen" nicht die deutsche Definition
"Mörder ist, wer ... (oder) grausam  (oder)...
einen Menschen tötet." erfüllt.



> Daher finde ich es wichtig, dass man diesen Ausdruck nicht mehr verwenden sollte, bzw. dass du dafür sorgen musst, dass man derartige Ausdrücke nicht mehr liest.



Zur Kenntniss genommen, in seinem allgemeinen Gültigkeitsanspruch aber nicht unterstützt. (Prüfung durch dritte initiert)




Fadi schrieb:


> @ruyven
> Sag mal, schreibst du deine Beiträge absichtlich so umständlich, nur damit keiner eine andere Meinung posten kann, nur weil er nicht weiß, wie die aussehen sollte?[/size]



Wer es nicht versteht, kann gerne Nachfragen (da es in dem Fall Offtopic wird und bislang nur zwei Leute dran interessiert sind: Bevorzug per PM). Aber es mögen mir verziehen sein, dass ich komplexe internationale Beziehungen nur komplex wiedergeben kann, wenn es ausdrücklich darum geht, dass eine vereinfachte Wiedergabe fehlerbehaftet ist und deswegen verschiedene, wiedersprüchliche "vereinfachte" Fassungen existieren.



> Außerdem unterstellst du der Bundeswehr noch immer zu morden und Riot hat die Amis als Mörde bezeichnet, die ja richtige Angriffskriege führen, was bei Deutschland wohl doch schon etwas her ist.



Ich habe mein Post entsprechend angepasst und klargestellt, dass ich das Wort nicht im Sinne des deutschen Strafgesetzbuches verwende. In meinem neueren Post habe ich keine klaren Aussagen mehr getroffen, sondern Fragen gestellt bzw. Interpretationsmöglichkeiten aufgezeigt.



Und jetzt bitte wieder zurück zu NATO vs. Völkerrecht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*

Könntest du trotzdem noch deinen Post editieren und die Schriftgröße bei dir auf "2" stellen, danke schön.


----------



## Ahab (25. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*



HeNrY schrieb:


> Naja, also ich habe schon .30 R Blaser (7,62x68) geschossen und die geht bei Vollmantel glatt durch drei Stahlplatten á 15mm (mehr habe ich nicht getestet).
> 
> So, jetzt sag mir mal, wie eine 7,62x39 Vollmantel aus einer AK abgefeuert einen Brustkorb wegfetzen soll? ;D



Ich habe nicht umsonst erwähnt, dass das _dramatisiert_ beschrieben wurde.  Und die stille Post lässt da sicher auch grüßen.  Allerdings haben Stahlplatten mit Brustkörben nicht viel gemeinsam. Teste doch mal mit Gelatineblöcken!


----------



## Poulton (27. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*



Ahab schrieb:


> Sicher, ziemlich dramatisiert. Von ungefähr kommt das aber sicher  nicht...


 Er hat nicht zufällig noch Urban Legends wie Blut -und Gewebeschock und  das man im Notfall das Visier des Gewehr G36 abschlagen kann, vom Stapel  gelassen?  



Folterknecht schrieb:


> Ich persönlich fand ja auch das alte NATO-Kaliber (7,62mm) besser, dat  hatte wenigstens ordentlich "Bums" .


An der Stelle empfehle ich ein Studie der NATO, aus dem Jahr 1986, in der  es um 5,56 vs 7,62 geht:  7.62 mm Versus 5.56 mm - Does NATO Really Need Two Standard
Ganz abgesehen davon, lässt sich in den derzeitigen Einsätzen der NATO  auch wieder die Beobachtung machen, das man wieder Waffen in 7,62 aus  den Depots holt, wegen der besseren Durchschlagskraft und  Mannstopwirkung. Als Beispiel sei hier die US Army und USMC erwähnt, wo  mittlerweile öfters wieder M14 in Verwendung sind(wobei das auch mit der  bedeutend höheren Zuverlässigkeit in sandiger Umgebung zu tun hat).
Auch russische Soldaten greifen im Einsatz häufiger wieder auf Waffen im  Kaliber 7,62*39 zurück, aus oben genannten Gründen.



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> gegen NATO, Militarismus und Agressionskriege der US-Regierung und Co.  für Macht und Geld.


Dass sich westliche Staaten auch die Finger schmutzig machen, ist ein alter Hut. Dass man Staaten, welche eine Gefahr für den Westen sind(siehe Iran mit seiner Holocaustleugnung und Absprechung des Existenzrechts Israels, dito bei den Palästinensern), lieber durch gutes Zureden und Händchenhalten überzeugen soll, ist eine interessante Ansicht, dem sich die westlichen Staaten aus gutem Grund nicht angeschlossen haben. Und ja: Die meisten Einsätze kann man sogar rechtfertigen damit, dass die Alternative hieß: Kommunismus/Stalinismus/roter Terror, anderstweitige totalitäre, menschenverachtende Regime oder Gefahr für Nachbarländer/den Westen.
(Jetzt fehlt nur noch (links-grüne) Hetze gegen den Privatbesitz von Schusswaffen.)



> Egal wie du es nennst, es ist nicht hinnehmbar, dass sich Menschen -aus welchen Grund auch immer- anmaßen anderen Menschen zu töten.


Auch nicht aus Notwehr bzw. Nothilfe heraus?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*



17&4 schrieb:


> An der Stelle empfehle ich ein Studie der NATO, aus dem Jahr 1986, in der  es um 5,56 vs 7,62 geht:  7.62 mm Versus 5.56 mm - Does NATO Really Need Two Standard



Enthält ein paar interessante Zeilen



> The lethality of the original M193 5.56mm projectile is
> awesome, at ranges under 200 meters, due to the tendency of the
> marginally stable 55-grain bullet to tumble or shatter on impact
> with any target.  Lethality of the M193 5.56mm projectile beyond
> ...



Demnach wäre die ursprüngliche Munition aus militärischen Gründen unter Ignoranz des Völkerrechts eingeführt worden, die heutige, aus militärischen Gründen verbesserte Form wäre aber akzeptabel - und in kommenden Einsätzen nur eingeschränkt brauchbar.
Hmmm.






> Dass sich westliche Staaten auch die Finger schmutzig machen, ist ein alter Hut. Dass man Staaten, welche eine Gefahr für den Westen sind(siehe Iran mit seiner Holocaustleugnung und Absprechung des Existenzrechts Israels, dito bei den Palästinensern), lieber durch gutes Zureden und Händchenhalten überzeugen soll, ist eine interessante Ansicht, dem sich die westlichen Staaten aus gutem Grund nicht angeschlossen haben.



Ich möchte an der Stelle bitten, die Konflikte rund um Israel aus der Diskussion herauszuhalten. Deren Ursachen, Auswirkungen und Bezüge "zum Westen" sind eindeutig zu komplex, um sie in ein paar Offtopic-Sätzen nebenbei zu klären. Darüber kann man mehrere eigene Threads mehrere Jahre lang führen. (und am Ende hat man genausowenig eine klare Antwort, wie die Politik, die das gleiche seit Jahrzehnten macht)



> Und ja: Die meisten Einsätze kann man sogar rechtfertigen damit, dass die Alternative hieß: Kommunismus/Stalinismus/roter Terror, anderstweitige totalitäre, menschenverachtende Regime oder Gefahr für Nachbarländer/den Westen.



...obiges gilt vermutlich auch für offensive Kriege allgemein, staatliche Souverintät sowie das Recht auf alternative Konzepte.



> (Jetzt fehlt nur noch (links-grüne) Hetze gegen den Privatbesitz von Schusswaffen.)



Hetzte dagegen kann man sich in diesem Forum komplett sparen. Eine sachliche Diskussion zu Hobbys, die eine Gefahr für Nachbarländer Nachbarn darstellen, ist ebenfalls ein bißchen weit ab vom Schuss.




> Auch nicht aus Notwehr bzw. Nothilfe heraus?



Notwehr kann erst dann nötig werden, wenn das genannte Prinzip verletzt wird 
Und "Nothilfe" endet in einer Debatte über Euphemismen.


----------



## Icejester (27. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Demnach wäre die ursprüngliche Munition aus militärischen Gründen unter Ignoranz des Völkerrechts eingeführt worden, die heutige, aus militärischen Gründen verbesserte Form wäre aber akzeptabel - und in kommenden Einsätzen nur eingeschränkt brauchbar.
> Hmmm.



Wenn man sich gegenseitig töten will, wird das aber leider nicht ohne Verletzungen abgehen. Krieg ist nunmal eine furchtbar grausame Sache.


----------



## Genghis99 (28. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*

Schon mal einen Körper gesehen, der von einem Kaliber 12 Doppel Null Schrot getroffen wurde ? Hackfleisch wäre eine adäquate Bezeichnung.
Man kann auch Sauposten nehmen.

Die Diskussion um die "Humane" Munition ist absurd. Lasst die Bundeswehr in Afghanistan doch mit Wattebällchen werfen, das freut die Taliban.


----------



## Sash (28. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*

aber bitte keine pinken.. das wäre dann tuntig.
ne, die mun ist dafür da menschen zu killen, wie genau sie das tut ist mir da relativ latte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*

(nicht) Schön eure Meinung zum Thema "Quälen" zu hören. 
Hier geht es aber nicht um den Sinn völkerrechtlicher Regeln, sondern darum, dass eine ganze Reihe von Ländern, die sich verpflichtet haben, diese Regeln einzuhalten, eben dieses Versprechen brechen. (oder auch nicht und womit man letztere, nicht eben intuitive, Sichtweise rechtfertigt)


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (29. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*



bishop schrieb:


> ich muss auch sagen, dass mir noch nie so etwas widersinniges wie ein "Kriegsrecht" untergekommen ist. Wir stellen uns Regeln auf um uns die Köppe einzuschlagen oO
> 
> entweder lässt man das ganz oder haut so feste druff wie man kann bzw wie man hinterher schlafen kann.
> 
> ...



Sehe ich ähnlich, was soll ein Regelwerk wenn 2 Fraktionen mit höchst letalen Mordinstrumenten aufeinander losgehen? Zumal der Sinn von Kriegen darin besteht den Gegner zu besiegen - imo egal wie. Regeln. beim sich gegenseitig töten ...... es muss wirklich ALLES bürokratisiert werden, wenn schon mit Regeln anfangen .... warum dann nicht gleich sich miteinander in ner unbewohnten Reguon mit Schiris zur faoren Entscheidungsschlacht verabschieden?! >_>


----------



## Terence Skill (29. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*

Völkerrecht, Genfer Konv. usw sind heute anscheinend nichts mehr wert... 
ein großen "unding" ist auch die tatsache das seit vielen jahren uranmunition benutzt wird.
da wird der radioaktive müll einfach in form von munition entsorgt... angeblich ist die radioaktive wirkung wohl so gering das sie zu vernachlässigen ist^^
die opfer und auch viele soldaten sagen etwas ganz anderes.


----------



## K-putt (29. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*

bekannt ist auch das die US Army noch immer aktiv napalm im einsatz hat , obwohl es von der gänfer konv. verboten wurde ...
genau wie das mit der uran munition ...
alles verseucht


----------



## Genghis99 (29. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (nicht) Schön eure Meinung zum Thema "Quälen" zu hören.
> Hier geht es aber nicht um den Sinn völkerrechtlicher Regeln, sondern darum, dass eine ganze Reihe von Ländern, die sich verpflichtet haben, diese Regeln einzuhalten, eben dieses Versprechen brechen. (oder auch nicht und womit man letztere, nicht eben intuitive, Sichtweise rechtfertigt)



Ach Ruyven - 

hat der Mensch nicht _selbst verdient_, was er Anderen antut ?

Schau mal auf Massentierhaltung und die Brechreizerregende Vorstellung auf der kürzlichen Artenschutz Konferenz ...


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (29. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*



Noimie schrieb:


> bekannt ist auch das die US Army noch immer aktiv  napalm im einsatz hat , obwohl es von der gänfer konv. verboten wurde  ...
> genau wie das mit der uran munition ...
> alles verseucht


"G*Ä*nfer" ....  Danke. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (nicht) Schön eure Meinung zum Thema "Quälen" zu hören.
> Hier geht es aber nicht um den Sinn völkerrechtlicher Regeln, sondern darum, dass eine ganze Reihe von Ländern, die sich verpflichtet haben, diese Regeln einzuhalten, eben dieses Versprechen brechen. (oder auch nicht und womit man letztere, nicht eben intuitive, Sichtweise rechtfertigt)


Ist halt alles relativ. Foltern ist nunmal erwiesenermaßen eine wunderbare Methode an dringend benötige Informationen zu kommen, gerade in Kriegszeiten kann das gezielte Foltern von Gefangenen wertvolle Infornationen bringen die den eigenen Truppen taktische Vorteile eröffnen und damit den Kriegsverlauf zu den eigenen Gunsten verändern können.

Aus humanistischer Sicht natürlich verachtenswert, aber wie ich schon geschrieben habe: "Regeln für die Kriegsführung" ist eh ein geschlossener Witz in sich, Kriege sind von ihrem Wesen her schon derart menschenverachtend und unzivilisiert dass sich einem nicht wirklich erschießt wie man auf die Idee kommt dafür ein Regelwerk aufstellen zu wollen, wer letztlich gewinnt hat schließlich Recht und kann die eigenen Greueltaten relativieren und im Rückblick in den Dienst der Sache stellen, bzw. je nach politischer Lage auch einfach vertuschen.

Rein militärisch betrachtet ist Foltern was Gutes, weil eine nützliche Informationsquelle, ebenso wie Streubomben, Anti-Personenminen, Uranmunition, ABC-Waffen ..... was zum Sieg führt ist schließlich nur genehm, z.B. radioaktive Munition die auch dann noch den Feind töten kann wenn er die eigentliche Schussverletzung überlebt (und in seinem Siechtum weitere feindliche Kräfte durch seine Pflege bindet sowie nebenbei die Moral schwächt). So lobenswert das Verurteilen derartiger Kriegsmittel ist so nützlich sind sie meist auch "wenn man gewinnen will". Darauf zu verzichten ist eine höchst anerkennenswerte humanistische Entscheidung, aber wenn es auf Ethnienkonflikte hinausläuft die auf nichts als gegenseitigem Hass aufbauen dann verlierr derartige moralisches Gutmenschtum schnell die Bedeutung, da es sich letztlich um effiziente Mittel handelt um Kriege zu gewinnen, so sieht man dann meist in ethnischen Krisenregionen die Missachtung sämtlicher Konventionen und Verträge da es hier um nichts als den Sieg über den Erzfeind geht (den letzlichen "Sinn" von Kriegen) - ich meine: Die wollen sich aus verschiedenen Gründen gegenseitig umbringen/besiegen/unterwerfen/wasauchimmer, da mit Regeln ala "keine unnötigen Leiden" daherzukommen ist dann doch irgendwo recht realitätsfern. Kriege die auf Hass basieren werden auch in unmenschlichen Kriegs-Praktiken enden, da man das gegenüber als nicht den geltenden Konventionen würdig erachtet ...... oder diese feinen Gespinste "westlicher Moralisten" gar nicht erst kennt.


----------



## bishop (29. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Aus humanistischer Sicht natürlich verachtenswert, aber wie ich schon geschrieben habe: "Regeln für die Kriegsführung" ist eh ein geschlossener Witz in sich, Kriege sind von ihrem Wesen her schon derart menschenverachtend und unzivilisiert dass sich einem nicht wirklich erschießt wie man auf die Idee kommt dafür ein Regelwerk aufstellen zu wollen, wer letztlich gewinnt hat schließlich Recht und kann die eigenen Greueltaten relativieren und im Rückblick in den Dienst der Sache stellen, bzw. je nach politischer Lage auch einfach vertuschen.
> 
> Rein militärisch betrachtet ist Foltern was Gutes, weil eine nützliche Informationsquelle, ebenso wie Streubomben, Anti-Personenminen, Uranmunition, ABC-Waffen ..... was zum Sieg führt ist schließlich nur genehm, z.B. radioaktive Munition die auch dann noch den Feind töten kann wenn er die eigentliche Schussverletzung überlebt (und in seinem Siechtum weitere feindliche Kräfte durch seine Pflege bindet sowie nebenbei die Moral schwächt). So lobenswert das Verurteilen derartiger Kriegsmittel ist so nützlich sind sie meist auch "wenn man gewinnen will". Darauf zu verzichten ist eine höchst anerkennenswerte humanistische Entscheidung, aber wenn es auf Ethnienkonflikte hinausläuft die auf nichts als gegenseitigem Hass aufbauen dann verlierr derartige moralisches Gutmenschtum schnell die Bedeutung, da es sich letztlich um effiziente Mittel handelt um Kriege zu gewinnen, so sieht man dann meist in ethnischen Krisenregionen die Missachtung sämtlicher Konventionen und Verträge da es hier um nichts als den Sieg über den Erzfeind geht (den letzlichen "Sinn" von Kriegen) - ich meine: Die wollen sich aus verschiedenen Gründen gegenseitig umbringen/besiegen/unterwerfen/wasauchimmer, da mit Regeln ala "keine unnötigen Leiden" daherzukommen ist dann doch irgendwo recht realitätsfern. Kriege die auf Hass basieren werden auch in unmenschlichen Kriegs-Praktiken enden, da man das gegenüber als nicht den geltenden Konventionen würdig erachtet ...... oder diese feinen Gespinste "westlicher Moralisten" gar nicht erst kennt.


Hrhr der Mensch ist wahrhaftig die Spitze der Evolution, alle Tierarten kennen Gewalt und setzen sie auch ein in Rivalisierungskämpfen. Jedoch sind diese Kämpfe nie absichtlich tödlich, da evolutionär ungünstig. Schon gar nicht käme eine Maus auf die Idee eine Mausefalle zu bauen um für immer alle potentielle Rivalen zu entsorgen. Nur der Mensch hat den Gedanken zu Ende gedacht und erkannt, dass tödlichere Waffen auch mehr Leute umbringen, und man danach noch viel mehr Recht hat als vorher.

War doesn't decide who's right. Only who's left.


----------



## Genghis99 (30. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*

BTT -

Man kann das mit der perfiden Moral nochmals weiter treiben. Was waren eigentlich die Militärischen Gründe, vom lange bewährten 7,62 mm Kaliber für die Standardmunition abzugehen ?

1. Geringere Materialkosten
2. Geringeres Gewicht, also mehr Munition am Mann
3. - und jetzt wird es richtig Perfide - das Kalkül, das ein verletzter Feind mehr Gegnerische Kräfte und Mittel bindet.
4. - und noch perfider - die psychologische Wirkung von entstellten und schreienden Überlebenden auf den Rest der Gegnerischen Truppe und zuletzt auf die Zivilbevölkerung in der Heimat.

Es ist ganz Einfach so - Abschreckung bedeutet mit jedem Schuss das Grauen in den Reihen der Gegner zu vergrössern. Was soll da noch die Diskussion um ein Mehr oder Weniger an "Humanität" - trifft doch sowieso auf taube Ohren.

Krieg hat nichts mit Moral zu tun, sondern bedeutet ihre gänzliche Abwesenheit. Habt ihr euch nix gedacht, als ihr "Inglorious Basterds" gesehen habt ?


----------



## fac3l3ss (30. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*

<Meine Meinung>
Soldaten sind dazu da, zu töten und zu sterben.
Wenn sie dann von einer M4(5,56x45 NATO) getroffen werden,
haben sie Pech gehabt...
Wenn Zivilisten getroffen werden, ist das eine andere Sache,
aber um die geht es hier nicht...
</Meine Meinung>

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (30. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*



bishop schrieb:


> Hrhr der Mensch ist wahrhaftig die Spitze der Evolution, alle Tierarten kennen Gewalt und setzen sie auch ein in Rivalisierungskämpfen. Jedoch sind diese Kämpfe nie absichtlich tödlich, da evolutionär ungünstig. Schon gar nicht käme eine Maus auf die Idee eine Mausefalle zu bauen um für immer alle potentielle Rivalen zu entsorgen. Nur der Mensch hat den Gedanken zu Ende gedacht und erkannt, dass tödlichere Waffen auch mehr Leute umbringen, und man danach noch viel mehr Recht hat als vorher.
> 
> War doesn't decide who's right. Only who's left.


Falsche Sichtweise imo.


"Revierkämpfe" ist schon durchaus richtig, aber mal abgesehen von religiös begründeten Kriegen (Religion ist tatsächlich reiner Stumpfsinn) machen Kriege aus evolotionärer Sicht durchaus Sinn. Abgesehen von ethnischen/religiösen Konflikten geht es bei kriegen oft um Land und Rohstoffe. Das "Land" kann man auf "Revier", und die "Ressourcen" als "Nahrungsquelle" 1:1 auf die Tierwelt ummünzen, geht es um Terretorien und Nahrungsgründe geht es bei Raubtieren auch zur Sache, "wir" haben nur dummerweise den Vorteil das es dabei so verdammt einfach ist uns gegenseitig umzubringen, und so enden Revierkämpfe unter uns oft in endlosen Toten, auch, weil bei uns der Selbsterhaltungstrieb oft nicht schaltet wenn wir unterlegen sind und uns kulturelle Denkweisen und  Moralvorstellungen (Nationen, kriegerehre, bla) dazu zwingen nicht einfach einzugestehen dass der andere stärker ist sonder uns fröhlich weiter gegenseitig umlegen im Dienst der Sache. 

Eigentlich was ziemlich natürliches, den verheerenden Unterschied zum Tierreich macht unsere Intelligenz aus, die uns nebst der entsprechenden Tötungsmaschinerie auch sonstwelche Hirngespinste liefert warum es eine gute Sache ist das gegenüber mit ebend jenem Kriegsgerät unter allen Umständen niederzumachen. 


Ein weiterer, eher unnatürlicher Faktor ist, dass Tiere irgendwann "genug" haben, bzw. keinen Sinn dafür haben "Vorräte" in unvorstellbaren Dimensionen anzuhäufen, sprich die menschliche Gier nach immer mehr ist da auch ein gewaltiger Faktor der die Kriege befeuert. Mehr Land, mehr Ressourcen, mehr Geld, darum gehts ziemlich oft bei Kriegen, weil die Führer von "Stamm" A" meist noch nicht genug haben und die Reichtümer von "Stamm B" auch noch haben wollen. Futterneid und ein Verlangen nach mehr gibts wohl auch im Tierreich, aber da tritt irgendwann eine "Sättigung" ein, wir kennen das nicht, im Gegenteil: Heutzutage rennen hier Millionäre/Milliardäre rum, die ein zigtausendfaches dessen was ein Mensch mit seiner Gesamt-Lebensarbeitskraft erwirtschaften könnte als Besitz, und um auch in diesen Genuß zu kommen oder gar noch weiter zu mehren werden gerna mal Kriege geführt, in denen die eigenen Untergebenen zum eigenen Wohl verheizt werden, und sei es nur in Form von ergiebigen Ölquellen aus denen man erst in naher Zukunft Petrodollars quetschen kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> *ausführliche Wiederholung dessen, was bereits gesagt wurde*



Ich wiederhole noch einmal: Über den Sinn humaner Einschränkungen für Kriege lässt sich streiten. Dieser Sinn wurde von den Parteien, um die es hier geht, aber schon akzeptiert. Behaupten sie jedenfalls.

Anm. am Rande noch:
Afaik zieht Uranmunition keine akuten Vergiftungen nach sich (bzw. wer so nah dran ist hat eh keine Chance). Die Sekundärwirkungen entfalten sich erst nach Jahren in vollem Umfange und haben somit keinen militärischen Nutzen. Der einzige Vorteil von Uranmunition ist der Preis. Wolfram ist (schweine) teuer, abgereichtes Uran dagegen ein Abfallprodukt, dass gerade die Atommächte zu Hauf rumliegen haben.
(kann z.B. auch daran erkennen, dass es auch für Panzerungen der eigenen Fahrzeuge eingesetzt wird, wo Gift- und Strahlungswirkung höchst unwillkommen wären und eben keine störenden Ausmaße haben, aber die hohe Dichte zum kleinen Preis ihre volle Wirkung entfaltet)




Genghis99 schrieb:


> BTT -
> 
> Man kann das mit der perfiden Moral nochmals weiter treiben. Was waren eigentlich die Militärischen Gründe, vom lange bewährten 7,62 mm Kaliber für die Standardmunition abzugehen ?
> 
> ...



3 und 4 sind eben keine offiziell eingestandenen Ziele, da sie den internationalen Vereinbarungen, "an die man sich hält" wiedersprechen würden.
(1. afaik auch nicht. Der Lauf dürfte nicht soviel billiger werden und die Gesamtmasse der verschossenen Munition steigt eher, der Gesamtfertigungsaufwand in jedem Fall)
Den Hauptgrund der höheren Effektivität glaube ich denen durchaus - nicht zuletzt deswegen, weil vier Programme (Nazis, Briten, USA, UdSSR) ~unabhängig voneinander (die letzteren drei alle von ersteren inspieriert, aber mit eigener Untersuchung) zu dem gleichen Schluss kamen. (die höhere Reichweite und Zielgenauigkeit der 7,Xmm ist mangels fähiger Schützen und passender Einsatzbedingungen nutzlos, kleinere Munition und damit mehr Schüsse mit in der Summe höherer Trefferfolge wäre ohne Nachteil möglich)
Interessant wird es an dem Punkt, an dem einer der vier ein Projektil entwickelt hat, das schwerere Verletzungen hervorraufen konnte (sollte?), wie der größere Vorgänger.


----------



## Terence Skill (30. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*

Es ist im Moment noch gar nicht bekannt welche Nebenwirkungen die Uranmunition wirklich mit sich bringt... 
Hier mal ein kurzer Auszug aus dem Wiki dazu:
"Neben dem militärisch erwünschten zerstörenden Effekt entfaltet Uran sowohl wegen seiner Radioaktivität als auch wegen seiner chemischen Giftigkeit eine schädliche Wirkung auf den menschlichen Organismus. Aufgrund der geringen Aktivität der Geschosse wird dabei die toxische Wirkung auf die Nieren als entscheidend angesehen. Nach neueren Erkenntnissen ist auch eine schwache Strahlungsintensität von lokal konzentriertem DU sehr schädlich für Organismen und deren Erbgut. Es gibt kein internationales Abkommen, das den Einsatz von abgereichertem Uran explizit verbietet. Der Einsatz von Urangeschossen steht jedoch u.a. in Konflikt mit dem Genfer Protokoll [1], das die Verwendung von giftigen Stoffen im Krieg verbietet"

Die schädliche Wirkung steht somit für mich ausser Frage. 
Der große Vorteil von Uranmunition liegt in der enormen Durchschlagskraft und dem zeitgleichen Entsorgen von Sondermüll.
Die herumliegenden Geschosse konterminieren unter umständen wasser und land dort. die einheimischen kinder werden auch nicht darauf achten und mit gefundener munition spielen. bzw sie sammeln die um sie gegen irgendwas zu tauschen etc.
Und das alles ist vollkommen berechnet.
Auch die eigenen Soldaten werden dort regelmäßig diesem Uranstaub etc ausgesetzt.


----------



## Genghis99 (30. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*

Uranverstärkte Munition kommt ausschliesslich in den 120mm APSDS für Panzerkanonen vor.

Hier geht es mehr um die Standard Gewehrmunition, die mit ihrem 5,65mm Kaliber bzw. durch die Ballistischen Eigenschaften mehr oder zumindest gleichviel Verletzungen verursacht wie die 7,62mm Vorgängermunition.

@Ruyven : Ofiizielle Ziele und Vereinbarungen ? Etwa so wie das Kioto Klimaschutzabkommen ?
Nee - die Miltitärs hätten die Munition niemals eingeführt, wenn die Industrie nicht gewährleisten würde, das sie auch Wirksam ist.
Schon im Vietnam Krieg war die Skepsis gross, als das M16 eingeführt wurde - die hatten Angst, einen Vietcong mit dem "Plastik-Spielzeuggewehr" nicht stoppen zu können.
Erst ausführliche Tests und Vorführungen ermöglichten die Einführung (Abgesehen von den technischen Problemen der ersten AR16).

Also - die 5,56mm Geschosse bewirken genau das, was gewollt ist : Sie haben die gleiche Mannstop Wirkung auf 100-150m (mittlere Gefechtsentfernung) wie die 7,62mm Munition. Das war schon immer so geplant.

Meine eigene Meinung ist sogar noch ein wenig zynischer - ich gehöre zu besagten "guten Schützen" und bevorzuge die 7,62mm Munition. Ich treffe nämlich lieber auf 800m als auf 100 - Dann bleibe ich aus dem Wirkungsbereich der "Erbsengewehre" raus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Uranverstärkte Munition kommt ausschliesslich in den 120mm APSDS für Panzerkanonen vor.



Wikipedia listet zusätzlich
- 30mm GAU-8 (Thunderbolt II Bordgeschütz, auch in Berichten das beliebteste Beispiel aufgrund der hohen Einsatzzahl in mehrern Kriegen)
- 25mm M242 (Bradley!)
- 20mm GAU12 (Harrier, wohl eher geringe Bedeutung - abgewandelte Variante aber auch in der F35...)
- 20mm M197 (AH-1...)
Das sind alles samt Waffen, die vor allem für eine hohe Feuergeschwindigkeit (bis über 4000 Schuss pro Minute für die beiden GAUs) konzipiert sind - nicht für eine hohe Treffergenauigkeit. Die paar 120mm Geschosse dürften da gar nicht mehr ins Gewicht fallen.




> @Ruyven : Ofiizielle Ziele und Vereinbarungen ? Etwa so wie das Kioto Klimaschutzabkommen ?



So ähnlich. Nur nicht mit "wollen, fordern, sehen ein" Formulierungen, sondern mit "verpflichten sich" 



> Nee - die Miltitärs hätten die Munition niemals eingeführt, wenn die Industrie nicht gewährleisten würde, das sie auch Wirksam ist.
> Schon im Vietnam Krieg war die Skepsis gross, als das M16 eingeführt wurde - die hatten Angst, einen Vietcong mit dem "Plastik-Spielzeuggewehr" nicht stoppen zu können.
> Erst ausführliche Tests und Vorführungen ermöglichten die Einführung (Abgesehen von den technischen Problemen der ersten AR16).
> 
> Also - die 5,56mm Geschosse bewirken genau das, was gewollt ist : Sie haben die gleiche Mannstop Wirkung auf 100-150m (mittlere Gefechtsentfernung) wie die 7,62mm Munition. Das war schon immer so geplant.



Nun, die interne Planung sind eine Sache - die externe Präsentation aber eine andere. Und wärend eine hohe Wirkung sicherlich Sinn der Sache ist, ist die Art und Weise, wie diese erzielt wird, eben nicht mit den eigenen Idealen vereinbar. (anzumerken wäre noch, dass trotz besagter 4 Programme zur Schaffung kleinkalibriger Waffen ausschließlich das der USA in einer Munition mit diesen Problem endete, aber alle vier von ihren Konstrukteuren als wirkungs- und militärisch sinnvoll angesehen wurden)


----------



## bingo88 (30. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*

Wir zerbomben Tanklaster inkl. Zivilisten und ihr macht euch um 5.56er Sorgen  Wir können ja auch wieder zu den selbstgegossenen Bleikugeln zurückkehren, die so schöne Löcher reißen...


----------



## Folterknecht (30. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...
> Den Hauptgrund der höheren Effektivität glaube ich denen durchaus - nicht zuletzt deswegen, weil vier Programme (Nazis, Briten, USA, UdSSR) ~unabhängig voneinander (die letzteren drei alle von ersteren inspieriert, aber mit eigener Untersuchung) zu dem gleichen Schluss kamen. (die höhere Reichweite und Zielgenauigkeit der 7,Xmm ist mangels fähiger Schützen und passender Einsatzbedingungen nutzlos, kleinere Munition und damit mehr Schüsse mit in der Summe höherer Trefferfolge wäre ohne Nachteil möglich)
> ...




Dazu möchte ich noch etwas anmerken. Die Programme von denen Du sprichst, stammen vermutlich alle aus der Zeit während oder vielleicht 20 Jahre nach dem 2. Weltkrieg. Die damals gebräuchlichen "Standart-Flinten", welche an Schütze-Ar... augegeben wurden, waren im Prinzip auch nichts anderes als ausgeleierte Flinten, mit bestenfalls mittelmäßiger Zielvorrichtung, die obendrein von Rekrut zu Rekrut weiter gereicht wurden. Ich für meinen Teil hatte z.B. 1998/99 G3s aus der Mitte der 50er als "persönliche" Waffen, entsprechend mittelmäßig waren meine Schießergebnisse. Der Haltepunkt war irgendwo "hinter dem Mond rechts unten".

Dementsprechend sind diese Studien zu bewerten. Außerdem kommt hinzu, daß heutige moderne Sturmgewehre über eine bessere Visiereinrichtung verfügen. Zur Fertigung kann ich nichts sagen (bin ja schließlich kein "Waffenmeister"), vermute aber daß es sich dort ähnlich wie mit dem Einfahren von Autos von vor 40 Jahren (einfahren bis zu 5000 km) im Vergleich zum aktuellen Golf verhält (vereinfacht: Ölwechsel bei 1000 km). 

Daraus folgt meine Vermutung: Gib Mäxchen Mustermann (hat nicht 5 Dioptrin) eine "anständige" Waffe und er wird selbst über 200m und mehr brauchbare Schießergebnisse liefern, eine vernünftige Waffenausbildung vorrausgesetzt.



Streubomben:

Aus militärischer Sicht vermutlich ein notwendiges Übel, denn wie sonst will man sich in der heutigen Zeit als technisch (nicht personel) hoch gerürstete Armee gegen die sowjetische (195 Mio Einwohner 1941) Taktik  der Massierungen von riesiegen Infanterie und Panzermassen zur Wehr setzen (in einigen Dokus über den 2. Weltkrieg kann man diese Massenheere in Bewegung sehen ...).



Gruß

Folterknecht


----------



## Genghis99 (30. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*

Ach das gute alte G3. Heute immer noch Grundausstattung jeder Guerillia Armee in West Afrika. Wie die Dinger da wohl hingekommen sind ...

Einig sind wir uns aber wohl darüber, das wir hier über das dunkelste Thema sprechen, welches es unter "Menschen" gibt.
Vielleicht sollten wir damit aufhören, bevor wir auf der Überwachungsliste des BKA landen.

Ich persönlich glaube nicht, das die Menschen damit aufhören werden sich aus egoistischen Gründen gegenseitig umzubringen - und sie werden auch nicht damit aufhören, immer effektivere Waffen dafür zu entwickeln.

Eigentlich schade.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*



Folterknecht schrieb:


> Dazu möchte ich noch etwas anmerken. ...



Ich sag nicht, dass die Studien heute noch Gültigkeit haben 
(es gibt sogar Zweifel, dass sie es jemals hatten. Eine Kritik, die mir begegnet ist, war z.B. die fehlende Berücksichtigung von Hindernissen zumindest im US-Program. Zwar wurde oft auf kurze Entfernung geschossen, aber 1m durch Geäst ist eben nicht das gleiche, wie 1m durch Luft)



> Aus militärischer Sicht vermutlich ein notwendiges Übel, denn wie sonst will man sich in der heutigen Zeit als technisch (nicht personel) hoch gerürstete Armee gegen die sowjetische (195 Mio Einwohner 1941) Taktik  der Massierungen von riesiegen Infanterie und Panzermassen zur Wehr setzen?



z.B. Schnellfeuerwaffen mit panzerbrechender Munition (notfalls Uran  ). Streubomben bringen einem jedenfalls nichts, denn selbst wenn man überhaupt einen defensiven Einsatz findet, für den Mienen nicht besser geeignet wären, verfügt die post-40er Jahre russische Armee (und alle anderen auch) über die technischen Möglichkeiten, jegliches Lieferungsgerät für selbige abzublocken.
(gibt es überhaupt einen Krieg, in dem in größerem Stil Streumunition eingesetzt wurde, bevor man die Luftüberlegenheit hatte?)

In der Praxis wurden bislang wurde aber afaik keinem einzigen hochtechnologisiertes Land in den letzten 67 Jahren offen der Krieg erklärt (mit Ausnahme Israels, deren Siege afaik nicht auf Streumunition zurückzuführen sind). Konflikte hatten entweder nationale Wurzeln oder wurden vo( De)m technologisch überlegenen Land gestartet.


P.S.:
Da offensichtlich niemand die Antwort auf die Eingangsfrage kennt oder sie auch nur für interessant hält, gebe ich die Diskussion mal für alle Arten von Waffen frei, die gegen das Völkerrecht verstoßen (sollten) und trotzdem von Staaten eingesetzt werden, die behaupten, das Völkerrecht zu achten oder gar zu verteidigen.


----------



## Paxton Fettel (31. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*

Würde ich morgen an die HKL wandern, wäre es mir glatt egal, was mich erwischt. Ob ich nun ein 5,56mm Geschoss in den Kopf bekomme, oder ob mich eine der seit kurzem geächteten Streubomben erwischt, ist mir schnuppe, denn tot bin ich dann sowieso. Nur eben, daß Streubomben alles erwischen und nicht nur einen kleinen Punkt. Aber die jenigen, die in folge eines nicht durchgeführten Streubombenangriffes weiterleben, werden an anderer Stelle dann doch erwischt...
Aber kleine Bomben zu ächten ist irgentwie witzlos, solange der dutzendfache nukleare Overkill wie ein Damoklesschwert über jedem Krieg schwebt.
Krieg ist nie angenehm und bevor man ihn verliert, setzt man eben Minen und Streubomben ein.

Was würden die Gefallenen des ersten Weltkriegs (Deutsche Seite: Deutsches Reich, Österreich-Ungarn, Türkei, Bulgarien, 3199000 Tote, Allierte Seite: Rußland, Frankreich, Großbritanien, Italien, Rumänien, Serbien, Belgien, USA, 5403000 Tote) zu diesen Waffen sagen, angesichts ihrer Anzahl?

Haben Streubomben und Minen 8602000 Menschen auf dem Gewissen?
Kommt es nicht eher auf den Konflikt an, als auf die verwendeten Waffen?


----------



## Terence Skill (31. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*

streubomben nützen ja auch nur gegen größere fahrzeugkolonnen oder gebäudekomplexe etwas. gegen feindliche soldaten ist eine solche strategie wohl eher ungünstig. das hat man auch sehr gut im 2. wk erkannt. der russe hat mit seiner materialüberlegenheit selbst kleinste frontabschnitte stundenlang mit tausenden granaten sturmreif geschossen. in der hoffnung das danach mann und maus den löffel abgegeben hatten sind sie dann gestürmt und wurden jedesmal eines besseren belehrt^^
son soldaten in seinem schützenloch schaltest du nicht so schnell aus, erst recht nicht mit streubomben oder granaten etc.
gegen fahrzeugkolonnen oder unvorbereitete zivilisten ist diese waffe sicher sehr effektiv aber zugleich auch verachtenswert.


----------



## Genghis99 (31. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*

Eine Waffe verstösst doch bereits gegen das Völkerrecht, wenn sie unter zweifelhaften Voraussetzungen abgefeuert wird. Warum also diskutieren ?

Und - die aktuellen Kriege, Polizeieinsätze und Friedensaktionen im Irak, Afghanistan und sonstwo sind allesamt Zweifelhaft.


----------



## Terence Skill (31. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Eine Waffe verstösst doch bereits gegen das Völkerrecht, wenn sie unter zweifelhaften Voraussetzungen abgefeuert wird. Warum also diskutieren ?
> 
> Und - die aktuellen Kriege, Polizeieinsätze und Friedensaktionen im Irak, Afghanistan und sonstwo sind allesamt Zweifelhaft.


 

das würde ich so unterschreiben.


----------



## Paxton Fettel (31. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Eine Waffe verstösst doch bereits gegen das Völkerrecht, wenn sie unter zweifelhaften Voraussetzungen abgefeuert wird. Warum also diskutieren ?


Ich konnte in den Forenregeln keine Plicht zurm Diskutieren sehen, du mußt also nicht 



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Und - die aktuellen Kriege, Polizeieinsätze und Friedensaktionen im Irak, Afghanistan und sonstwo sind allesamt Zweifelhaft.


Was wäre, wenn Taliban-Terroristen im Verbund mit der Al-Quaida weiterhin vollen Zugriff auf die blühende Drogenindustrie in Afghanistan hätten?
Es ist unter allen Umständen zu verhindern, daß Terroristen eine solch gewinnbringende Einkommensquelle zur Verfügung haben. Wir alle, besonders aber die USA, hätten mit häufigen und groß angelegten Anschlägen zu rechnen.


----------



## Riot_deluxe (31. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*



Paxton Fettel schrieb:


> Was wäre, wenn Taliban-Terroristen im Verbund mit der Al-Quaida weiterhin vollen Zugriff auf die blühende Drogenindustrie in Afghanistan hätten? Es ist unter allen Umständen zu verhindern, daß Terroristen eine solch gewinnbringende Einkommensquelle zur Verfügung haben. Wir alle, besonders aber die USA, hätten mit häufigen und groß angelegten Anschlägen zu rechnen.



Ich kenne da noch ein paar Terroristen mit einer tollen Einnahmequelle. Sie nennen sich Kapitalisten/US-Regierung und greifen Länder an aus denen sie einen wirtschaftlichen Profit schöpfen können. Irak: Um Kontrolle über die Ölfelder zu bekommen. Afghanistan: Zum Bau einer Ölpipeline durch Afghanistan. 

Im Übrigen gibt es nach wie vor Opiumfelder in Afghanistan. Da ihre Besitzer (Warloards) sich mit den US-Streitkräften solidarisieren und gegen die Taliban kämpfen/gekämpft haben, geht das aber klar.

Das Einzige was in Afghanistan von der US-Regierung geändert wurde, sind die Machtverhältnisse. Nun ist ein System an der macht das mit der US-Regierung kooperiert und ihnen den Bau der Ölpipeline ermöglicht.
Demokratie? Freiheit? Fehlanzeige! Frauen dürfen nach wie vor in der Ehe geschlagen und vergewaltigt werden, von der Gleichberechtigung im Allgemeinen ganz zu schweigen, Homosexualität ist strafbar usw.. Manche Landstriche stehen sowieso unter der Gesetzgebung von US-solidarischen Warloards.


----------



## Paxton Fettel (31. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Ich kenne da noch ein paar Terroristen mit einer tollen Einnahmequelle. Sie nennen sich Kapitalisten/US-Regierung und greifen Länder an aus denen sie einen wirtschaftlichen Profit schöpfen können. Irak: Um Kontrolle über die Ölfelder zu bekommen. Afghanistan: Zum Bau einer Ölpipeline durch Afghanistan.


 Wer einen Saddam aufbaut, kann ihn auch wieder "abbauen"...



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Im Übrigen gibt es nach wie vor Opiumfelder in Afghanistan. Da ihre Besitzer (Warloards) sich mit den US-Streitkräften solidarisieren und gegen die Taliban kämpfen/gekämpft haben, geht das aber klar.


Afghanistan wird militärisch geschützt, nicht wirtschaftlich oder gesellschaftlich.



Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Das Einzige was in Afghanistan von der US-Regierung geändert wurde, sind die Machtverhältnisse. Nun ist ein System an der macht das mit der US-Regierung kooperiert und ihnen den Bau der Ölpipeline ermöglicht.
> Demokratie? Freiheit? Fehlanzeige! Frauen dürfen nach wie vor in der Ehe geschlagen und vergewaltigt werden, von der Gleichberechtigung im Allgemeinen ganz zu schweigen, Homosexualität ist strafbar usw.. Manche Landstriche stehen sowieso unter der Gesetzgebung von US-solidarischen Warloards.


Ein Land, welches sich bis 2001 noch im tiefsten Mittelalter befand und unter überholten Riten leidet, kann man nicht mal eben mit einer oder zwei erzwungenen Wahlen zur Musterdemokratie mit absoluter Gleichberechtigung umwandeln. Es braucht Zeit.
Deutschland taugt nicht als Beispiel für Afghanistan, es hatte auch nach dem Kriege eine Menge Know-How und die Menschen hatten nichts gegen Gleichberechtigung und Wahlen einzuwenden. In Afghanistan will kein altertümlicher, frauenschlagener Familienpatron seine Stellung gegen die eines normalen Familienvaters eintauschen. Auch hat Afghanistan keine Hochentwickelten Unternehmen, die das Land mit allem versorgen können...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*



Paxton Fettel schrieb:


> Würde ich morgen an die HKL wandern, wäre es mir glatt egal, was mich erwischt. Ob ich nun ein 5,56mm Geschoss in den Kopf bekomme, oder ob mich eine der seit kurzem geächteten Streubomben erwischt, ist mir schnuppe, denn tot bin ich dann sowieso.



Letzteres gilt eben nicht...



> Aber kleine Bomben zu ächten ist irgentwie witzlos, solange der dutzendfache nukleare Overkill wie ein Damoklesschwert über jedem Krieg schwebt.



Hmm. Das ist imho eine komplett andere Lage, denn große Nuklearwaffen können einem nicht zum Sieg verhelfen, entsprechend unwahrscheinlich ist der Einsatz.
Jedenfalls solange wie nukleare Bunkerknacker und andere Zwischenstufen in den Arsenalen bleiben 



> Was würden die Gefallenen des ersten Weltkriegs (Deutsche Seite: Deutsches Reich, Österreich-Ungarn, Türkei, Bulgarien, 3199000 Tote, Allierte Seite: Rußland, Frankreich, Großbritanien, Italien, Rumänien, Serbien, Belgien, USA, 5403000 Tote) zu diesen Waffen sagen, angesichts ihrer Anzahl?
> 
> Haben Streubomben und Minen 8602000 Menschen auf dem Gewissen?
> Kommt es nicht eher auf den Konflikt an, als auf die verwendeten Waffen?



Gerade die Opfer des ersten Weltkriegs (bzw. ein Teil davon) führten dazu, dass bis heute keine Armee chemische oder biologische Kampfstoffe systematisch einsetzt. (obwohl das -im Gegensatz zu Nuklearwaffen- tatsächlich offensives und -im Gegensatz zu Streubomben- auch defensives Potential hat)




Paxton Fettel schrieb:


> Ich konnte in den Forenregeln keine Plicht zurm Diskutieren sehen, du mußt also nicht



Gibts auch weiterhin nicht.



> Was wäre, wenn Taliban-Terroristen im Verbund mit der Al-Quaida weiterhin vollen Zugriff auf die blühende Drogenindustrie in Afghanistan hätten?
> Es ist unter allen Umständen zu verhindern, daß Terroristen eine solch gewinnbringende Einkommensquelle zur Verfügung haben. Wir alle, besonders aber die USA, hätten mit häufigen und groß angelegten Anschlägen zu rechnen.



Also für das Thema Afhganistan geb ich den Thread definitiv nicht frei. Wer darüber diskutieren möchte, macht bitte einen neuen Thread auf. (oder besser: Gleich ein ganzes Forum, denn die Kommentare hier deuten auf ein gewisses Informationsdefizit hin)


----------



## Paxton Fettel (31. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Letzteres gilt eben nicht...


Wie meinst Du das? Es ist doch reichlich unwarscheinlich, eine Streubombe, die direkt über dem Kopf in alle Richtungen explodiert, zu übeleben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gerade die Opfer des ersten Weltkriegs (bzw. ein Teil davon) führten dazu, dass bis heute keine Armee chemische oder biologische Kampfstoffe systematisch einsetzt.


Die Gas-Angriffe im 1. Weltkrieg hatten nicht die verheerende Wirkung, die ihnen heutzutage gerne unterstellt wird. Eher hütete man sich, Gas einzusetzen, da der Wind jederzeit umschlagen kann.
Ich wollte sagen, daß allein im 1. Weltkrieg 8,6 Millionen Menschen nur durch den Einsatz gewöhnlicher Waffen umkamen. Es wären auch 8,6 Millionen Tote gewesen, hätten sie nur Schwerter oder aber gar Streubomben besessen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ein gewisses Informationsdefizit


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. März 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*



Paxton Fettel schrieb:


> Wie meinst Du das? Es ist doch reichlich unwarscheinlich, eine Streubombe, die direkt über dem Kopf in alle Richtungen explodiert, zu übeleben.



Der Sinn einer Streubombe besteht aber darin, dass sie einen auch treffen kann, wenn sie nicht direkt über dem Kopf explodiert. Ab einer gewissen Entfernung (je nach Typ) ruft sie dann nur noch Verletzungen hervor, die nicht (sofort) tödlich sind, aber z.B. aufgrund der einhergehenden Splitter (als Bestandteil der Hülle oder sogar des Wirkungskonzeptes) schwer zu versorgen sind oder verstümmeln einzelne Körperteile.



> Die Gas-Angriffe im 1. Weltkrieg hatten nicht die verheerende Wirkung, die ihnen heutzutage gerne unterstellt wird. Eher hütete man sich, Gas einzusetzen, da der Wind jederzeit umschlagen kann.



Das der militärische Nutzen im 1. Wk gering war, ist bekannt (nicht zuletzt wegen dem schwierigen Einsatz mit damaligen Verbreitungsmethoden), aber die Art und Weise, wie das Gas wirkte, führte zu seiner Ächtung.


----------



## Genghis99 (1. April 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*

Eben. Ich hab gesagt, die heutigen Kriege, Polizeieinsätze und Was immer seien ZWEIFELHAFT.
Und aus der Wahrheit windet man sich nicht raus. Wie man es dreht und wendet, die Zweifel an der Sache bleiben. Genau das ist die Bedeutung des Wortes "zweifelhaft".

Warum machen sich Menschen allzugerne gegenseitig den Garaus ? 
Warum können viele Menschen nichtmal die Meinung eines Anderen ertragen, ohne Sodbrennen zu kriegen ?

Denkt mal lieber darüber nach, um dem Kern des Problems näher zu kommen.

Bilder sprechen für sich. Noch Zweifel an "Zweifelhaft" ?


----------



## Captain Future (1. April 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nun komme ich für eine Grundsatzdebatte über den Einsatz dieser Munition wohl ein paar Jahrzehnte zu spät, aber ich wollte mal fragen, ob jemand weiß, wie ihr Einsatz heute begründet wird? (bundis vor  )
> 
> Das Zeug ist schließlich keine exotischer Fall oder wird ausschließlich von gegen "unlawful combatants" eingesetzt (für die bekanntermaßen kein Völkerrecht gilt), sondern ist seit rund vier Jahrzehnten DIE Standard-Infanteriemunition in afaik sämtlichen NATO-Staaten. (und darüber hinaus. Wer nicht gerade die russischen 7,62x39 oder 5,45x39 -die so konstruiert sind, dass sie nicht framentieren- hat, sollte 5,56x45 verschießen)
> Da sollte man doch erwarten, dass es ein paar Grundrechte beachtet?


WEnn du schon sooo einen langen Post verfasst, solltest du dich mal ein wenig einlesen - vorher!
HK G3 ? Wikipedia

Bis vor wenigen Jahren war das die deutsche Standardwaffe. Munition? Genau: 7,62mm, da einfach sinnvoller bei Verteidigungswaffen (damit du nicht zur wikipedia musste: Größeres Kaliber = bessere Mannstoppwirkung. Das war übrigens auch der Grund für Dumdum-Geschosse oder Weichkern-Muni (frühere BW-Wachmuni = INNERHALB Ds), der man ein Kreuz oben reinrizt (kann jeder Soldat mit Kampfmesser oder Schraubenzieher selbst herstellen): Geschosse sollen nicht einfach nur Durchschüsse produzieren, weil damit der Feind noch weiterkämpfen kann.


Sorry wenn ichs jetzt mal so direkt mit Stanley Kubrik sage, aber "Krieg ist die Hölle" - es gibt keinen humanen Krieg.


----------



## rebel4life (1. April 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*

Die Uranmunition ist eigentlich saugut, wenn man die selbstschärfende Eigenschaft betrachtet, der dabei entstehende Staube ist jedoch extrem schädlich und schädigt auf Dauer.


----------



## Genghis99 (3. April 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Die Uranmunition ist eigentlich saugut, wenn man die selbstschärfende Eigenschaft betrachtet, der dabei entstehende Staube ist jedoch extrem schädlich und schädigt auf Dauer.




Darf ich dich aufklären, das auch dieses Uran leicht radioaktiv sowie giftig ist ? Du kannst davon ausgehen, das es den menschlichen Körper sowie alle anderern Biologischen Organismen unmittelbar schädigt. Nicht erst auf Dauer.

Es ist ein perverses Verbrechen dieses Zeug überhaupt freizusetzen - ein kleines Tschernobyl auf Raten - wenn du weisst was das ist. Oder spiel mal "Stalker".

@ruyven : Oder was sagt das Völkerrecht dazu, das Staaten unter dem Vorwand eines Polizeieinsatzes ihren Atommüll in anderen Ländern verklappen - übrigens die lukrativste Art der Atommüllentsorgung ...


----------



## rebel4life (3. April 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*



> schädigt *auch* auf Dauer.



So besser?

Es ist nunmal so, dass vor allem die Kinder durch den radioaktiven Staub geschädigt werden, denn die Spielen sogar auch noch mit den radioaktiven Munitionshülsen.


----------



## Hugo78 (6. April 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*

Zu dem Dreckszeug Uranmunition kann ich nur folgenden Film empfehlen.
*Der Arzt und die verstrahlten Kinder von Basra*

Allein für die nachhaltige Wirkung und das man diese nicht eindämmen kann, zb. die Verseuchung des Grundwassers ect., gehören diese Waffen geächtet.
Das weiß auch jeder, ausser der traurige Haufen der Atomlobby.

@5,56mm
Aus Sicht des Schützen kann ich nur sagen, das ich damit auch schon auf 800m in Putlos auf Klappfallscheiben geschoßen hab und es dank der 3,5 Optik des G36 kein Problem war.
Und wir haben beim "Funschießen" sowohl mit G3 als auch G36, dicke Baumstämme gleichgut durchlöchert bis so ca. 300m.
Hab ich anfangs nicht gedacht das die winzige Muni das schaft, aber sie schaft es.

Ob sie gegen das Völkerrecht verstößt ist eigentlich wurscht mMn.
Ich werd, sollte ich die Wahl haben, lieber von son Ding erwischt, als von was größerem.
Denn grad auf kurze und mittlere Entfernung (100-400m) rennt das Teil einfach nur schnurstracks durch.
Mag aber sein, dass sie auf größere Entfernung dann ins trudeln gerät und damit größere Wunden verursacht als eine 7,62x51mm.

Im Kosovo hatten wir damals mal einen der sich sich mit seinem G36 umbringen wollte.
Nun die 5,56 ist ihm glat durch die Birne gegangen, und die Ärtze hatten ihn noch retten können.
Ca. 4 Wochen vorher hatte sich ein Offizier bei den Össis, mit seiner 9mm Dienstpistole in den Kopf geschossen, da sah das anders aus.


----------



## rebel4life (6. April 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*

800m sind fürn Sturmgewehr schon etwas viel, mehr als wie 300-500m sind bei nem Sturmgewehr ala G36 als sinnvolle Kampfentfernung nicht drin, zwar kann man theoretisch weiter schießen, nur dann hat man oft lange Flugzeiten usw., da empfiehlt sich dann schon das Scharfschützengewehr bzw ein Maschinengewehr.


----------



## Hugo78 (6. April 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*

Ich sag auch nicht, dass das die gänige Entfernung sein sollte. 
Und wenn es nach mir gehen würde, hätte ich lieber eine P8 für die Nahverteidigung und ein MG3 für den "Rest" gehabt. 

Was garnicht ging, war die P1 und dieses Uzi Teil aka MP2 .. wat fürn Schrott.
Aber gut das wird Offtopic...


----------



## Genghis99 (7. April 2010)

*AW: 5,56x45 NATO vs. Völkerrecht*

Bei Schiessübung ist uns mal ne Uzi losgegangen - Der verantwortliche Depp hatte sie mit Restmuni im Magazin abgestellt und das Ding ist umgefallen. Peng Peng, Peng - waren die drei Schuss raus, kann man von Glück sagen das nicht grade einer die Birne drüber hatte.

Abschliessend muss ich sagen : Krieg passt nicht mit Humanität oder Völkerrecht zusammen - also grundsätzlich.

Gerade da drei Kameraden in Afghanistan getötet wurden muss ich sagen : Holt die Jungs da raus, lasst die Afghanen verrecken, wie die das für richtig halten. Die müssen selber wissen, ob sie die Taliban loswerden wollen - unsere Jungs können da nichts machen, solange die Afghanen selber die Taliban unterstützen.

Karsai ist ein A****loch.


----------

